# Official NXT TakeOver: San Antonio Discussion Thread



## TD Stinger

Has been one of the least hyped Takeovers ever. Course it doesn’t help that you really only had 3 weeks of real build to this because they spent the month before that basically with recap shows.

But to be short and sweet, I expect Nakamura vs. Roode to have a great atmosphere, I expect DIY to elevate AOP to a good match, and I expect the women’s match to be intriguing. As for Dillinger vs. Young and Strong vs. Almas, just be fun and that’s all I can ask for from this card.

Hopefully, they have something shocking or unexpected to spice it up, whether it be a match result, debut, etc.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The weakest TakeOver/special event card on paper easily but I have faith it'll over deliver and, at the very least, be really good.

_Tye Dillinger vs. Eric Young_-The story is Dillinger wants to belong but SAni†Y is being poised for big things. Could be a fine match.
Prediction: *Eric Young*

_Roderick Strong vs. Andrade “Cien” Almas_-Should be a really solid encounter. 
Prediction: *Roderick Strong*
_
*NXT Tag Team Championship-*#DIY(c) vs. The Authors of Pain. _This could be good but don't expect a change.
Prediction: #*DIY*

_F*atal 4-Way Match for the NXT Women's Championship*-Asuka(c) vs. Nikki Cross vs. Billie Kay vs. Peyton Royce._ Nikki is the only woman aside from Ember Moon that has any kind of credibility to challenge Asuka and really should've been a one on one match. Could be entertaining.
Prediction: *Asuka*.

_*NXT Championship*-Shinsuke Nakamura(c) vs. Bobby Roode_-Two fantastic performers in a match with hardly any build. Could be great but this will be made solely for the crowd.
Prediction: *Shinsuke Nakamura*.


----------



## The Nuke

Should be a good show I think. 

Nakamura vs Roode: Should be great if Big Match Nakamura show's up. Anything else will be pretty good, but more or less it will be a battle of who has the best entrance. I'd guess this could very well be Roode's only attempt, and that he may very well debut at the Rumble. Which could also see Joe debuting as well. The only truth is that if Roode does lose, there is zero fucking reason for him to be in NXT when he's needed on the Main. Some good evidence at Roode losing is that they'll be spending a lot of time setting up Nakamura vs Hero for Mania Takeover. Which in turn could be and most likely will be Nakamura's exit.

Almas vs Strong: I have to raise and eyebrow to those who shrug at this one. This is a match Takeovers are made for, and quite possibly the surest thing of the night. These guys get 20 minutes and they'll be match of the night.

Asuka vs Storm vs Kay vs Royce: My guess is this matches only purpose is to get the belt off Asuka and on to Storm. Kay and Royce are there to eat the pin so Asuka doesn't have too. I'm sure the idea is to see if both girls can also show something that will get people interested. Not seeing that happening though.

AOP VS DIY: Could be good. Could be decent.

Young vs Tye: Poor Tye, fed to another experienced hand they have more faith in to make money for the company. With luck he'll debut at the Rumble, and begin his long journey of jobbing to everyone on the main roster. Sorry guys, but you don't have to be genius to see that Tye is a Clown. Not a Diver. Not a high wire act. Hell he doesn't even get to fuck with the Lions and Elephants.


----------



## Dibil13

I hope Asuka retains. The next Takeover is exactly a year to the day of her championship win so that would be the perfect time to drop it. I don't like the idea of them pussying out and not having her take a pin. She should be beaten 1 on 1 imo. 

DIY will retain. The tag scene is a wasteland. TM-61 are out for like 6 months, Revival/DIY has been done three times. DIY pretty much have to retain since there are no babyface teams for AoP to feud with.

Don't see Roode beating Nakamura but it's a possibility. I'd prefer they just rushed him to the main roster. He has no business being in NXT at 40 years old.


----------



## The Nuke

Dibil13 said:


> DIY will retain. The tag scene is a wasteland. TM-61 are out for like 6 months, Revival/DIY has been done three times. DIY pretty much have to retain since there are no babyface teams for AoP to feud with.


Damn, you made me just realize this. I'd suspect DIY vs TM61 was probably going to originally be the Mania Takeover match.

Nothing for Revival to do either.


EDIT: I think we may see O'Reilly in the crowd. Well maybe, WWE can't and won't touch him for 60 days, so.


----------



## Dibil13

The Nuke said:


> Damn, you made me just realize this. I'd suspect DIY vs TM61 was probably going to originally be the Mania Takeover match.
> 
> Nothing for Revival to do either.


It might force them to send Revival to the main roster. Complete waste to keep them down in NXT now.


----------



## wwetna1

Just feels weird without Balor or Joe to be honest.



Dibil13 said:


> It might force them to send Revival to the main roster. Complete waste to keep them down in NXT now.


Not a main roster act just like Alpha weren't who was more over in NXT. Alpha sees the team they face be it the Wyatts, Usos, or Slater/Rhyno get cheered over them. The Revival won't get a hardcore following on SD either let alone Raw when the "Top Guys" show they can't talk for shit like a mini version of Gallows and Anderson. 

Some acts should stay NXT acts as brand mainstays. The Revival, Alpha, Bayley, Dillenger, Vaudevillains, and No Way Jose are all examples of those acts


----------



## The Nuke

wwetna1 said:


> Just feels weird without Balor or Joe to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a main roster act just like Alpha weren't who was more over in NXT. Alpha sees the team they face be it the Wyatts, Usos, or Slater/Rhyno get cheered over them. The Revival won't get a hardcore following on SD either let alone Raw when the "Top Guys" show they can't talk for shit like a mini version of Gallows and Anderson.
> 
> Some acts should stay NXT acts as brand mainstays. The Revival, Alpha, Bayley, Dillenger, Vaudevillains, and No Way Jose are all examples of those acts


It wasn't like AA got any momentum. At the same time they are WWE Tag Champs, but for all the wrong reasons.

AA is a main roster act a big act, but the flaws in WWE booking prevent this.

but yeah the Revival are fucked if they hit main roster.

This is why I'd have made the Raw and Smackdown brands to distinct brands. Raw being Vince's Variety show/show biz/ TV show. Smackdown being a weekly Wrestling event where teams like DIY,AA, Revival, Heavy Machinery, TM-61 would do fine.


----------



## Crasp

I reckon this'll be one of the lowest-viewed Takovers since NXT became a touring brand. I don't think the card is bad, although it's not as stacked as previous recent cards, but there just seems to have been no effort from WWE to build hype or awareness of the event compared to other Takeovers. I keep forgetting it's this weekend - _And I'm one of the people who's actually looking forward to it!_


----------



## RiverFenix

Tye Dillinger surely loses due to numbers game. I expect Wolf and Dain to get involved, giving the hardluck Dillinger another loss. Eventually this will lead to (re)debut of Heavy Machinery to aid Dillinger in his fight against SaNiTY. 

Almas vs Roddy Strong is solely to make Almas look as good as possible. That is Strong's sole mission. Cien Almas wins, and this begins his rocket push. 

#DIY win via roll up or lose by count out sorta deal. Retain the straps, but will keep both teams strong. Need for tag teams is easily rectified with Dawkins/Ford, Heavy Machinery and Tino and Moss if they finally go that direction. 

Would be dumb as hell for Asuka to lose the title here - Ember Moon vs Asuka makes so much sense for WM weekend. If Asuka loses the title I'd guess she's getting a call-up. 

No fucks given for Nak vs Roode to be honest. Should have saved Ohno's redebut for post match confrontation with Nak for this show rather than a dark moment at the tapings for whatever inexplicable reason. I mean what was the rush - so he could work 3-4 house shows in the interim?


----------



## Florat

This isn't a bad card. Bobby Roode vs Nakamura should be really cool, I'm very interested in how their different style will mix together but all of those matches really suffer from a bad build-up. 

Tye Dillinger vs Eric Young especially could've been a much better feud with more time but at least, the match should be cool. Otherwise, I really hope Cien Almas is gonna beat Roderick Strong. Don't care about Dillinger since he will probably lose but Cien Almas shouldn't lose to someone as bland as Strong


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

There is like no buzz from people I know and they're usually excited for every NXT special event.


----------



## ellthom

NxT women's title looks like the only one I give a damn about 

Although I am sure all the matches will be great, the builds for them have been very underwhelming (aside from the women's match)


----------



## starsfan24

I'll be there live. Hoping for a decent show at least. Even if it's probably the weakest Takeover thus far.


----------



## JAROTO

Here is the Official NXT Take Over San Antonio poster (sort of) I got on my email from WWE:


----------



## Piers

Love the PPV theme but I'm surprised WWE went with a satanic band


----------



## Crasp

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Love the PPV theme but I'm surprised WWE went with a satanic band


What is it?


----------



## Piers

Crasp said:


> What is it?


Ghost - Square Hammer


----------



## Mordecay

Honestly the card doesn't seem like the best and the build ups for the matches have been far from great, I hope the guys and girls can deliver, probably not at the level of the other Takeovers but at least a decent show

Probably the match with the best build up is the womens title match and the video package is freaking great tbh


----------



## Bazinga

How many pics is Hunter gonna take backstage throwin' up the 2Sweet sign, like a damn mark?


----------



## Erik.

Royal Rumble is going to piss all over this PPV :lol :lol :lol

Not excited for one match on this card, though I do feel Almas/Strong could be fantastic. I've also heard that DIY and AOP have had some good matches so that may be a pleasant surprise. As always, Nakamura's entrance will be a nice spectacle but I don't really see much coming from the match. Bobby Roode's character overshadows his ring work and whenever I have seen Nakamura, it's as if he is phoning it in. 

I haven't been keeping up with NXT - where are The Revival? Injured? Also, why isn't Joe on the card from a booking perspective? Obviously, the likelihood is that he's in the Rumble and on the verge of a main roster call up but why wasn't he booked on the show?


----------



## Saiyanjin2

I'm not hyped for this at all, but I'll watch it.


----------



## The Cowboy!!

Hoping for Kassius Ohno and Tommy End to show up at some point to save an otherwise bang average pay per view, Looking forward to Almas-Strong


----------



## JAROTO

The card is good, the build up has been terrible. 

The NXT bookers are getting paid for doing nothing.

Anyway, I am very excited for Nakamura vs Roode.


----------



## I drink and I know things

I fell so far behind in NXT (RAW and Smackdown as well), that I pretty much gave up on following things in the lead up to this weekend. I guess this will be a test. WWE usually does some pretty awesome video packages to give an overview of "why are these guys fighting?". I've often wondered if I would enjoy things as much if I just watched those, while also saving a ton of time. Tonight will be a test...card for this looks pretty weak though tbh.


----------



## Mr. I

I drink and I know things said:


> I fell so far behind in NXT (RAW and Smackdown as well), that I pretty much gave up on following things in the lead up to this weekend. I guess this will be a test. WWE usually does some pretty awesome video packages to give an overview of "why are these guys fighting?". I've often wondered if I would enjoy things as much if I just watched those, while also saving a ton of time. Tonight will be a test...card for this looks pretty weak though tbh.


WWE already put up the video packages for the three main matches

Nakamura vs Roode

Women's Fatal Four Way

DIY vs AoP.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NXT's Twitter is still saying that some tickets are still available.


----------



## ellthom

The one time wher eI am more excited for the main roster PPV (Rumble) than a NxT PPV. I cannot remember the last time that was ever a thing lol.

Not saying this will be a rubbish PPV I am sure they'll still deliver on most of the matchs. Just the builds or lack here of, has been terrible outside of the women's title match, which is the most developed of all them.


----------



## BornBad

I was waiting for the Glorious one to have a title shot since he debuted and was a bit hyped with a match with Nakamura. 


Then Chris Hero returned and crushed my dreams to see Roode winning this match :mj2


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Does this start 1am UK Time?


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

I'm looking forward to this, if Nakamura and Roode put on an incredible match it could be great. I feel like right now NXT needs a really great match to get people talking, no doubt Roode and Nakamura are the right men for the job.

I've been loving Roodes promos lately, he's a natural; and if we can see the unhinged, charismatic, magnetic, unrestricted, strong style technical wrestling Nakamura's capable of it'll be awesome. Nakamura's a truly great wrestler, if they allow him to wrestle greatly; without restriction: things should go well. It depends which Nakamura we see tonight.

I'll be watching anyway, should be a fun show.


----------



## CJ

Ithil said:


> WWE already put up the video packages for the three main matches
> 
> Nakamura vs Roode
> 
> Women's Fatal Four Way
> 
> DIY vs AoP.


Added to op :thumbsup



Y2JHOLLA said:


> Does this start 1am UK Time?


Pre-show starts at midnight, & the main show kicks off at 1am.


----------



## Pizzamorg

While the card isn't particularly well built, from a technical standpoint I expect all the matches to be solid. The most interesting thing about this card is the Rumble is tomorrow and almost everyone involved could be moved to the main roster which makes the matches seem more open to me than they might have done if the card had cropped up elsewhere on the calendar. They don't necessarily need to win/drop belts because they have a main roster Rumble debut as a prize instead. Almas and Strong probably need to stay behind and AOP and Sanity still need work but that doesn't mean they can't be a work in progress on the Main Roster, we've seen the move from NXT to the Main Roster is usually like a reset button anyway. Everyone else like Ciampa, Gargano, Roode, Nakamura, Tye could all turn up in the Rumble potentially.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Is it bad all I'm caring about rn is Roode's entrance? :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Is it bad all I'm caring about rn is Roode's entrance? :lol


If nothing else, Roode and Nakamura's entrances will be epic!


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

gonna be a epic night i guess.
wont be the best takeover but it will be stil decent i think.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

The build up for this show hasn't been great, but I still expect it to at least be a decent show. Nakamura vs Roode should be great for the entrances alone.


----------



## DoolieNoted

Rainmaka! said:


> If nothing else, Roode and Nakamura's entrances will be epic!


Roode and Naka's entrances combined will probably last longer than most of the other matches..


And it will be







glorious!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Gainn_Damage said:


> Roode and Naka's entrances combined will probably last longer than most of the other matches..
> 
> 
> And it will be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glorious!


----------



## DoolieNoted

Rainmaka! said:


>


Unless they have the crackhead violin squad again..

That scared me a little..


----------



## Rookie of the Year

ellthom said:


> The one time wher eI am more excited for the main roster PPV (Rumble) than a NxT PPV. I cannot remember the last time that was ever a thing lol.


Realistically, the main roster PPVs should be better than NXT, we're just so used to the opposite. It's more of an indictment of the main roster that it's taken them this long to put together a show that looks better than a Takeover, rather than an indictment of NXT for dropping in quality.

But, this Takeover is the weakest on paper yet. There's been a few like that in the last year or so but they deliver on the night. Still looking forward to this.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Not the strongest of cards by any means, first Takeover event that I don't feel pumped for.

Nakamura vs Roode - Battle of the entrances, crowd will be hot, but both of them haven't produced great work of late. Nakamura since his match against Zayn has disappointed me, against Aries and in his matches against Joe, very poor selling in those matches which spoilt them somewhat. Roode in ring wise has been average so far, his match against Dillinger at the last Takeover was solid, expecting more from this match.

Asuka vs Cross vs Kay vs Royce - Best four they have right now I suppose, could add Ember Moon to that list of course but I really don't know what to expect here, would of preferred a singles match between Asuka & Cross.

DIY vs AOP - AOP do nothing for me, still green in places and you know what to expect from them. Hope DIY retain but maybe Ciampa & Gargano get called up.

Young vs Dillinger - Not the best match for Dillinger if this ends up being his send off, I just hope he wins.

Andrade vs Strong - First of all Roddy should be heel, he is too bland as a face. I enjoy watching both of these guys though, it's basically a nothing match but produce what we know they can this could be a good solid match.

NXT still in a long rebuilding stage, hopefully End & Hero can attract viewers back and make the weekly shows watchable again.


----------



## RiverFenix

Entrance stage -


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

if nxt still kick main rosters ass this weekend then fuck the main roster.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825482875311120386


----------



## DoolieNoted

VitoCorleoneX said:


> if nxt still kick main rosters ass this weekend then fuck the main roster.


I don't think it'll happen this time.. Tonight's show still could be something special if everyone clicks (and I think HHH's statement that he's not happy with the current NXT product is a poke to get them to go for broke tonight), but there's just too much going on tomorrow for it to fall that short.


----------



## Bayley <3

Does this start now or in one hour?


----------



## Mox Girl

I haven't watched NXT since the last Takeover, but here I am for another one :lol


----------



## Musicblind

I'm excited for this! Though I'm probably at odds with most people on here, because I'm pulling for Bobby Roode. (My hope being that Shinsuke Nakamura drops the title so that he can pop up in the Rumble.)

Either way, it'll be a great match.


----------



## Mox Girl

Oh hey Nigel is replacing Corey on NXT commentary!


----------



## CGS

Graves is done on NXT.

Final nail in the coffin :mj2


----------



## Mordecay

Corey leaves the NXT announcing team, not more "Shut up Phillips" :sadpanda

At least they got Nigel to replace him


----------



## Mox Girl

I think I might start watching NXT weekly again, cos I'll be attending NXT Takeover Orlando in a couple of months haha. I don't want to be lost and not knowing what's going on, cos I need to explain to my Mum who everybody is and what the angles are.


----------



## Mordecay

Ambrose Girl said:


> I think I might start watching NXT weekly again, cos I'll be attending NXT Takeover Orlando in a couple of months haha. I don't want to be lost and not knowing what's going on, cos I need to explain to my Mum who everybody is and what the angles are.


It's easy, simpy tell her that the hottest girl is called Peyton Royce >>>

Fml, all the backstage girls look the same


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

LOVE Nigel on commentary from his Ring of Honor stuff so I APPROVE OF THIS!! :mark:


----------



## Darren Criss

Jesus, Asuka needs to drop that title

No one is happy with her reign


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

IF this show turns out to be better than the Rumble, I give up.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Darren Criss said:


> Jesus, Asuka needs to drop that title
> 
> No one is happy with her reign


She's dropping it to Ember Moon at Mania Weekend.


----------



## Phaedra

I'm actually watching the pretor to know what the fuck is going on in nxt cause i have no fucking idea rn. It doesn't seem very boisterous yet. 

looking forward to seeing nikki glencross's first ppv match.


----------



## Mox Girl

This is awkward as hell lol.


----------



## Insomnia

Oh shit, Nigel's in WWE? :wtf


----------



## DoolieNoted

Nigel making illegal voter jokes..


----------



## Phaedra

Is Charly Caruso TRYING to sound like Renee Young?


----------



## ellthom

Rainmaka! said:


> She's dropping it to Ember Moon at Mania Weekend.


I hope not, Ember Moon has been so unimpressive so far, Billie Kay, Peyton Royce or Nikki Cross are probably the most developed heels to probably be worthy of taking that title off her. I still don't even know what Embers character is, or who she is, even her debut match showcased more of Billie Kays talent than her...


----------



## Flair Shot

Iconic to use that award in the womens match as weapon.:evil


----------



## Mordecay

Baeton won it :rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes

Too bad it will probably be the only thing they will win tonight


----------



## Mox Girl

Charly: Nigel, tell Corey to be nice to me!
Nigel: You're acting like a married couple, so maybe it's a good thing you're getting divorced!

LMAO :lol

Also, the characters in that new game look weird, that didn't look like Seth at all...


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

ellthom said:


> Billie Kay, Peyton Royce or Nikki Cross





ellthom said:


> are probably the most developed heels.


What?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Wish the Women's Fatal-4 Way was elimination style so that Kay and Royce could both get eliminated in like a minute and go back to irrelevancy.


----------



## ellthom

Rainmaka! said:


> What?


I what your what?


----------



## Jake_p53

That "Breakout Star" award sums up the state of NXT for me.

Such a shame too looking at what it was at one time. Shows the influence a good writer can have on your show quality.

There are probably 3 people I care about on this show and 2 of them are the tag champs.


----------



## Mox Girl

Ember Moon's contacts are freaky :lol


----------



## Phaedra

I'm not kidding on. Am i alone here? Charly Caruso needs to get her own fucking style. She's copying her cadence, mannerisms even her style. I mean i feel like i'm in the twilight zone. You can tell i've not been watching nxt that i haven't even noticed this before.

Also, someone who has red eyes shouldn't be cutting about on pre shows talking like a fucking cookie cutter.


----------



## ellthom

Would be great is Ember Moon had character.... I just don't get the hype.


----------



## Mordecay

Ember is so gonna beat Asuka at Orlando


----------



## Mr.S

Billy Kay & Peyton race are absolute mediocre wrestlers who have barely improved in the last year. 

Nikki Cross is very raw & is only starting out in NXT as a big character.

Ember Moon is the only realistic option


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The STATE of NXT right now......


----------



## Insomnia

Haven't watched NXT for a long time. I would have though Moon would have taken the title from Asuka by now.


----------



## Mordecay

"Ciampa says that they don't believe in the book of Pain, I believe it is becaue he is illiterate"

I am missing Corey already


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

ellthom said:


> I what your what?


How those 3 women the most developed heels? Nikki just came in and Royce and Kay have been irrelevant for most of their tenure until recently. Now I ask you again: How are they the "most developed" heels?


----------



## Irrelevant

Reminds me of when Laycool claimed Mae Young's slammy a few years back.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Nia looked pretty good pre-WWE. Then dem Samoan genes kicked in....:hogan


----------



## Jake_p53

Phaedra said:


> I'm not kidding on. Am i alone here? Charly Caruso needs to get her own fucking style. She's copying her cadence, mannerisms even her style. I mean i feel like i'm in the twilight zone. You can tell i've not been watching nxt that i haven't even noticed this before.
> 
> Also, someone who has red eyes shouldn't be cutting about on pre shows talking like a fucking cookie cutter.


Yeah, if you close your eyes it's pretty hard to tell the difference.

Young is successful so why not imitate her? Haha


----------



## Mainboy

First takeover event i've watched live in months. :mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Phaedra said:


> I'm not kidding on. Am i alone here? Charly Caruso needs to get her own fucking style. She's copying her cadence, mannerisms even her style. I mean i feel like i'm in the twilight zone. You can tell i've not been watching nxt that i haven't even noticed this before.


Every WWE interviewer since 2004 has sounded the same. Nothing new here.


----------



## Irrelevant

"I wear custom made suits"

Lol I don't know why that line is so funny to me.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

These "Awards" are so shameless :lol

Correct choices but shameless.


----------



## ellthom

Rainmaka! said:


> How those 3 women the most developed heels? Nikki just came in and Royce and Kay have been irrelevant for most of their tenure until recently. Now I ask you again: How are they the "most developed" heels?


Because I get their characters and personality more than I do Ember Moon, I cannot tell you anything about Ember Moon, who is she, whats her character, why is she in NxT, she has been here longer than Peyton, Billie and Nikki and yet I know more about them. Her skills in the ring still haven't been showcased as best as others, sure I hear she is more talented but I haven't seen it. As someone who doesn't know what she has done outside the WWE I see her as boring. the only thing notable about her is that she has red eye contacts _woooohh! 
_
If you like her fine, I know a lot of people do, thats cool, but to me she is the female Finn Balor, talented but the personality of cardboard.


----------



## I drink and I know things

This woman just annoyed me when she asked "what are ya waitin for?" in an annoying voice and then kept her mouth open afterward. I now hate her.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Every NXT special main event is the "biggest in history" Corey. Don't insult us.


----------



## Irrelevant

I don't like Kayla's voice.


----------



## DirectorsCut

ellthom said:


> Because I get their characters and personality more than I do Ember Moon, I cannot tell you anything about Ember Moon, who is she, whats her character, why is she in NxT, she has been here longer than Peyton, Billie and Nikki and yet I know more about them. Her skills in the ring still haven't been showcased as best as others, sure I hear she is more talented but I haven't seen it. As someone who doesn't know what she has done outside the WWE I see her as boring. the only thing notable about her is that she has red eye contacts _woooohh!
> _
> If you like her fine, I know a lot of people do, thats cool, but to me she is the female Finn Balor, talented but the personality of cardboard.


How has Ember been in NXT longer than Peyton or Billie? She wasn't even signed until after they both had made their NXT debuts.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Yeah, I already like this crowd better than those Hipsters in Full Sail. Hell, ANY crowd is better than the Full Sail crowd.


----------



## Irrelevant

So wait was overall competitor of the year only between Asuka and Nakamura?


----------



## ellthom

DirectorsCut said:


> How has Ember been in NXT longer than Peyton or Billie? She wasn't even signed until after they both had made their NXT debuts.


Okay scratch that then, but my point still stands.


----------



## Jake_p53

Your colour commentator isn't meant to have 20 times the character and personality of 95% of your active roster...


----------



## Jake_p53

HAHAHAHAHA cya Charly hope you enjoyed your time with the company.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Nigel.

:mark:

Probably going to be the best part of this 'Takeover.'

:mj4


----------



## DoolieNoted

Jake_p53 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA cya Charly hope you enjoyed your time with the company.


What she do? just went to get snacks..


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Rainmaka! said:


> Nia looked pretty good pre-WWE. Then dem Samoan genes kicked in....:hogan


DAMN


----------



## Jake_p53

Gainn_Damage said:


> What she do? just went to get snacks..


Made some atrocious joke to Nigel along the lines of "yeah Shinsuke called and he said to just leave his award by his locker". Awkward pause for a few seconds. Graves says "yeah just leave the jokes to me Charly".


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Jake_p53 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA cya Charly hope you enjoyed your time with the company.


Vince: Dasha it's your time now.









Vince: ............Charly welcome back.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

VitoCorleoneX said:


> DAMN


RIGHT?!


----------



## Mordecay

Here we fucking go


----------



## SureUmm

Rainmaka! said:


> Yeah, I already like this crowd better than those Hipsters in Full Sail. Hell, ANY crowd is better than the Full Sail crowd.


I'm already dreading how they're going to ruin the main event singing the dudes' themes back and forth.


----------



## RKing85

let's get this show on the road!


----------



## Phaedra

Jake_p53 said:


> Yeah, if you close your eyes it's pretty hard to tell the difference.
> 
> Young is successful so why not imitate her? Haha


it's inexplicably annoying me lol. it's coming across as try hard lol. i'm being harsh but she's annoying the living crap out of me. thank god its over lol. 



Rainmaka! said:


> Every WWE interviewer since 2004 has sounded the same. Nothing new here.


yeah but it's fucking uncanny. it's kind of making it hard for me to listen to her. lol.


----------



## Roman Empire

And away we go!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Hoping for a good show. Probably will be a good show.


----------



## Musicblind

Here we go!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Phaedra said:


> yeah but it's fucking uncanny. it's kind of making it hard for me to listen to her. lol.


Yeah, it is go-away heat lol.


----------



## Life010

Here we go!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Eric Young is a guy I have no problem being signed to NXT.


----------



## DoubtGin

The "change is coming" tagline seems kinda pointless.


----------



## Lok




----------



## Roman Empire

10!


----------



## Ham and Egger

What is Tye wearing? He looks so damn goofy!


----------



## Irrelevant

I really hope Tye debuts #10 in the Rumble tomorrow.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Cannot wait for the pop he will get tomorrow.





IF HE SHOWS UP


----------



## SureUmm

Why is Tye trying to look like a velociraptor?


----------



## RKing85

Eric Young obviously has to win this one.


----------



## Phaedra

Oh god it's been a while, who the fuck is percy watson? lol.


----------



## Life010

I thought Nigel was doing commentary?


----------



## Mox Girl

I didn't even know Percy Watson was in WWE again, shows how long it's been since I last watched NXT :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Young is going over.


----------



## wwetna1

Irrelevant said:


> I really hope Tye debuts #10 in the Rumble tomorrow.


I hope he never makes Raw or SDL. He is a perfect NXT only gimmick. And he most of all can keep that stupid ass chant away because it is more over than he actually is


----------



## SureUmm

Percy Watson is pointless, enough with the affirmative action commentators.


----------



## Kratosx23

This has got to be the worst theme music in wrestling history.


----------



## DoubtGin

NO way Dillinger wins this against the leader of Sanity.


----------



## Ratedr4life

Looks like the Dixie-tron made its NXT debut tonight.


----------



## ellthom

Love that entrance


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

SAni†Y in for a big 2017 methinks......


----------



## wwetna1

Phaedra said:


> Oh god it's been a while, who the fuck is percy watson? lol.


- Member of the original version of NXT as a reality show 
- Titus first partner before the Primetime Players
- Former NXT talent trained by Demott and Dusty


----------



## Abisial

SaNity's theme is generic, but still great


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

DRAKE!


----------



## Roman Empire

Life010 said:


> I thought Nigel was doing commentary?


He might have just been doing the pre show tonight.


----------



## Phaedra

Irrelevant said:


> I really hope Tye debuts #10 in the Rumble tomorrow.


Oh it would be a dream lol.


----------



## Irrelevant

Tyrion Lannister said:


> This has got to be the worst theme music in wrestling history.


Maybe not the worst in history, but it's pretty bad.


----------



## Littbarski

It's amazing to see how far NXT has come.

People are taking for granted a developmental show selling out the building where WWF held major ppvs in the early 1990s featuring Hogan, Warrior and Savage at their peaks.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

wwetna1 said:


> I hope he never makes Raw or SDL. He is a perfect NXT only gimmick. And he most of all can keep that stupid ass chant away because it is more over than he actually is


Just because he could be in the Rumble doesn't automatically mean he's getting call up. Unlike a certain Samoan Submission Machine.....:wink2:


----------



## Shishara

Eric Youg represent himself like badass,but he's just little vanilla turtle who is not bad wrestler!


----------



## ellthom

Tyrion Lannister said:


> This has got to be the worst theme music in wrestling history.


Worse than IRS?


----------



## Mox Girl

I don't know what it is, but I kinda like Sanity's theme, even though it's not really that great :lol


----------



## Bayley <3

As someone who hasn't watched much nxt recently, what's the deal with sanity? What's their story? Why are they called sanity etc.


----------



## Phaedra

wait lmfao, did corey just feed that line to the new guy?


----------



## SureUmm

That upper level looks pretty spotty for a sell out, Maggle


----------



## Life010

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> DRAKE!


I still miss him as a wrestler.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

God, I forgot how annoying NXT crowds are.


----------



## Kratosx23

ellthom said:


> Worse than IRS?


Well, if you want to be technical, that isn't *music*.

IDK, I guess Right To Censor was worse. That was horrendous.


----------



## Life010

Roman Empire said:


> He might have just been doing the pre show tonight.


Since when does the preshow count as actual commentary?


----------



## Irrelevant

Lmao The ref didn't hear that yell ?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Miss Drake Younger as a wrestler. Love that dude.


----------



## RKing85

the 10 chant is quickly becoming this generations What chant.

Fuck everyone who partakes in it.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

So frustrating that Dillinger could the NXT Champion if they booked him correctly instead of feeding him to all the heels.


----------



## SureUmm

Why is Tye selling his struggle ponytail when EY hit him in the back with that elbow?


----------



## I drink and I know things

What is Tye Dillinger's record at Takeover? I'd like to see him go over once before getting called up...


----------



## Kratosx23

RKing85 said:


> the 10 chant is quickly becoming this generations What chant.
> 
> Fuck everyone who partakes in it.


Agreed. It's pissing me off to no end. 

It's going to completely take over the Rumble match. If Tye is in the Rumble, they do it in celebration, if he isn't, they do it in protest. Either way we're fucked.


----------



## Shishara

is the ref that ******* crazy fucker wannabe wrestler who participated in "death matches" in CZW lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The 10 chant is a Canadian thing, stop trying to make it universal.


----------



## wwetna1

Rainmaka! said:


> Just because he could be in the Rumble doesn't automatically mean he's getting call up. Unlike a certain Samoan Submission Machine.....:wink2:


I also don't want him being in goofing up the match countdowns. Some idiots might chant ten instead of counting down to the entrances after him to be cool :frown2:


----------



## Jake_p53

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Agreed. It's pissing me off to no end.
> 
> It's going to completely take over the Rumble match. If Tye is in the Rumble, they do it in celebration, if he isn't, they do it in protest. Either way we're fucked.


Inb4 the countdown to each competitor becomes "10... 10.... 10... etc"...

I think the thing that's awful about this chant is they do it for everything. Multiple punches, single punches, randomly during the match, when the ref counts the count out. How are people not sick of chanting it already?


----------



## Kratosx23

Rainmaka! said:


> The 10 chant is a Canadian thing, stop trying to make it universal.


Canadian? Don't put this on my people, they're doing it in Texas.


----------



## Life010

Shishara said:


> is the ref that ******* crazy fucker wannabe wrestler who participated in "death matches" in CZW lol


View some of his work first before saying stupid shit here.
The Psycho shooter Drake Younger was known for more then only his CZW death match work..


----------



## SureUmm

Shishara said:


> is the ref that ******* crazy fucker wannabe wrestler who participated in "death matches" in CZW lol


well damn

what did Drake Younger ever do to you?


----------



## Mox Girl

It's gonna ruin the Rumble if it's just 10 chants the entire time IMO. And I like Dillinger, I just don't want his chant taking over the Rumble...


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I want Tye to win this but Eric probably takes this.


----------



## Mordecay

That was cool


----------



## Bayley <3

Oh fuck they're doing the crowd reactions on nxt too!?


----------



## Irrelevant

The constant crowd shots are the absolute worst


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

that creepy long-haired dude and his mother in the front row again


----------



## Jake_p53

Life010 said:


> View some of his work first before saying stupid shit here.
> The Psycho shooter Drake Younger was known for more then only his CZW death match work..





SureUmm said:


> well damn
> 
> what did Drake Younger ever do to you?


"can't read"


----------



## Prayer Police

haha, boo these heels


----------



## Kratosx23

OH YOU DIDN'T CHANT 10 10 10 FOR THAT 3 COUNT, DID YOU FUCKERS?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Ambrose Girl said:


> It's gonna ruin the Rumble if it's just 10 chants the entire time IMO. And I like Dillinger, I just don't want his chant taking over the Rumble...


If they put someone like Ellsworth at 10 and then Lesnar at number 11, it'll be fine I think.


----------



## Lok

Nice neck-breaker


----------



## ellthom

OKAY for the love of god whoever decided these audience cams were a good idea wanna go get butt herpes. Its so distracting from the fucking match.


----------



## Ham and Egger

See you on the main roster soon, Tye.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

ffs again.


----------



## Irrelevant

Dillinger loses again.


----------



## RKing85

Young obviously had to win that. Fine opener. Nothing special, but good enough.


----------



## Life010

This was to be expected they aren't going to let Young job.


----------



## Kratosx23

Rainmaka! said:


> If they put someone like Ellsworth at 10 and then Lesnar at number 11, it'll be fine I think.


I kinda hope they put Undertaker at 10 just to make sure nobody says anything.


----------



## Mordecay

Obvious result, Tye still gets to bang Peyton later, he is more than fine


----------



## I drink and I know things

Solid match. Maybe there's something to Dillinger always losing. I like him more and more every time and usually I lose interest pretty quick in a guy who always loses.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

These audience reaction shots are in NXT too?! KILL YOURSELF.


----------



## SureUmm

ellthom said:


> OKAY for the love of god whoever decided these audience cams were a good idea wanna go get butt herpes. Its so distracting from the fucking match.


It might be worth contracting gential herpes myself and giving it to their butt personally, if we can find the culprit.


----------



## Life010

Rainmaka! said:


> These audience reaction shots are in NXT too?! KILL YOURSELF.


*cough cough * kevin dunn *cough cough*


----------



## Ace

Those 10 chants are going to be unbearable on the main roster..

Just when I thought it was the end of yes chants, there's this shit now..


----------



## RKing85

Joe obviously going to be in the Rumble.


----------



## Life010

Nice it's Roddy time!


----------



## Prayer Police

I hope Joe doesn't interfere in any match.


----------



## Ace

Joe is way too good for NXT.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Well as been said Eric needed this win. Wouldn't have made sense for him to lose here so right outcome.


----------



## Mordecay

Crickets for Andrade


----------



## Phaedra

Please Joe, please the anger gods tomorrow night and kill roman reigns lol. just so he can come back as a better character and less of a fucking douche 'face' lol.


----------



## Roman Empire

Life010 said:


> Since when does the preshow count as actual commentary?


From what I've gathered, he's going to start doing the shows after tonight.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

JOE GONNA KILL FOOLS TOMORROW :mark:


----------



## Irrelevant

I want Almas to win but he probably won't.


----------



## Kratosx23

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Those 10 chants are going to be unbearable on the main roster..
> 
> Just when I thought it was the end of yes chants, there's this shit now..


Fuck, at least "Yes" has something to do with what you're seeing. It's an expression of approval. This 10 shit is just anything numerical. Outside of the ring, 10, pins, 10, Royal Rumble countdowns, 10, punches in the corner, 10...

Yes was a thousand times more bearable than this. I can deal with people yessing because they like what they see.


----------



## Ace

Feel sorry for Almas.

Naito took his gimmick (passed onto him) to a whole other level that makes him look like a cheap knock off despite being the original.


----------



## RKing85

going with Cien here. His last two months or so have been pretty solid, or at least a HUGE improvement over his first few months. I'm thinking this will be pretty good.


----------



## Life010

Roddy better wins otherwise I will riot!


----------



## Kratosx23

Don't know how they've used Strong but based on him being a former ROH champion, I'd assume he wins over a guy who's basically been a jobber. Haven't closely kept an eye on what Almas is doing but I don't think he'll win.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Should've never unmasked Almas. He didn't even have to be La Sombra.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Almas is noticeably more comfortable as a heel.


----------



## Irrelevant

"Cien" chants like the "ten'' chants? Really? Stop it.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Almas feels like the penny version of Naito even though he was the original.


----------



## SureUmm

I like Almas as a heel, He's main roster midcard ready.


----------



## DoolieNoted

If Jericho ever faces Almas, will they let him use the Walls?

And in other news.. These two are working stifffff AF.


----------



## cgs480

C'mon Cien...


----------



## I drink and I know things

nice sequence


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Like how hard-hitting some of the sequences are.


----------



## Mordecay

This crowd kinda sucks


----------



## Shishara

That backbreaker can't be faked,right? Has to hurt like a motherfucker


----------



## Life010

Rainmaka! said:


> Like how hard-hitting some of the sequences are.


Indeed! I'm loving it.


----------



## ellthom

considering how stiff some of these moves have been I am taking guesses on who will draw blood first


----------



## SureUmm

For a match with no issue as far as I can tell, this is a really solid match.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Almas needs to break out DESTINO.


----------



## Ace

Rainmaka! said:


> Almas feels like the penny version of Naito even though he was the original.


 Naito feels so much more natural with it and has an aura Almas can't replicate.


----------



## Irrelevant

Awkward looking submission.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Picking Roddy but I'm kinda pulling for Almas. DO IT FOR NAITO ALMAS.


----------



## Ace

This is awesome chants :lol


----------



## DoubtGin

wow that backbreaker


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Naito feels so much more natural with it and has an aura Almas can't replicate.


That's a MASSIVE understatement.


----------



## Jake_p53

We have our first mediocre "this is awesome" chant of the night. Jesus.


----------



## the_hound

my only gripe and its a small one, percy fucking watson as the 3rd announcer


----------



## Life010

Fuck yeah! Roddy!


----------



## Reign Supreme

Roderick Strong sucks. He's boring, is mechanical in the ring, and is generic at everything. This guy has jobber written all over him. Andrade is a billion times better than this guy.


----------



## DoubtGin

Very good match.


----------



## DoolieNoted

Fuck, that was good.


----------



## RKing85

little surprised that Strong went over, but no major complaints. Good match.


----------



## Mordecay

That was a pretty good match, crowd didn't help but I can't blame them, no build up or anything


----------



## Ace

Rainmaka! said:


> That's a MASSIVE understatement.


 He comes off like a try hard when he does it between the ropes. Doesn't help that most would have seen Naito do all of it first and would perceive Almas to be a cheap imitation.


----------



## Insomnia

Good match.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Good, hard hitting match. Strong didn't sell the double knees for long enough...


----------



## Life010

Reign Supreme said:


> Roderick Strong sucks. He's boring, is mechanical in the ring, and is generic at everything. This guy has jobber written all over him. Andrade is a billion times better than this guy.


Is this coming from a guy who supports Reigns?
Really dude...


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Solid match! 2-0 In predictions.


----------



## wwetna1

Strong already more over than Aries was his first months


----------



## cgs480

Smh, burying Almas.


----------



## ellthom

good match, very stiff but seemed too short


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HBK, Rumble '95.

:mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger

The wrong guy won. Strong is bland as can be. fpalm


----------



## RKing85

I remember how much the 95 Rumble match sucked, that's what I remember from that Rumble.


----------



## DoolieNoted

ellthom said:


> good match, very stiff but seemed too short


They need the time to do Roode and Nakamura's entrances.


----------



## Reign Supreme

Life010 said:


> Is this coming from a guy who supports Reigns?
> Really dude...


At least Reigns doesn't look like a CAW.

The only thing that is remotely unique about Strong is the fact he has an obsession with backbreakers. 

And he is the 10007834th wrestler with a kick as his finisher.


----------



## bonkertons

Almas is such a great talent. Seems much more comfortable as a heel. Hopefully he eventually gets a push down here.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Rumble 95 with the GOAT finish but the WOAT everything else.


----------



## I drink and I know things

For some reason, I have this feeling that Nakamura/Roode is going to fall flat. One of those feelings I can't explain...hope I'm wrong


----------



## HiddenViolence

I literally cannot stand Roderick Strong.


----------



## Life010

When is Paul going to manage a good tag team again?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

DIY are awesome and I've heard these teams have had good matches at House Shows so I'm looking forward to this. The only match I'm legit excited for :lol


----------



## ellthom

I drink and I know things said:


> For some reason, I have this feeling that Nakamura/Roode is going to fall flat. One of those feelings I can't explain...hope I'm wrong


Not just me thinking that. I hope we're wrong.


----------



## Mordecay

Reign Supreme said:


> At least Reigns doesn't look like a CAW.
> 
> The only thing that is remotely unique about Strong is the fact he has an obsession with backbreakers.
> 
> *And he is the 10007834th wrestler with a kick as his finisher.*


Really, not like Reigns finisher is the most original thing fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Irrelevant

DIY/Revival should've main evented Toronto.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The former manager of the Road Warriors now managing the Authors of Pain.

My goodness, what a come down. 

:lol


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Convinced DIY lose and Ciampa turns on Gargano tonight.


----------



## SureUmm

Reign Supreme said:


> Roderick Strong sucks. He's boring, is mechanical in the ring, and is generic at everything. This guy has jobber written all over him. Andrade is a billion times better than this guy.


I think Roddy can be great as a veteran who's mainly there to get the best match out of everyone he's in the ring with. I would've put Almas over, but hopefully their deal isn't over because I want to see that match again.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Mordecay said:


> Really, not like Reigns finisher is the most original thing fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


Arguing w/ Reigns fans is hopeless. Save the energy and headache medicine for a worthy fight :lol


----------



## wwetna1

I still think they squandered an opportunity. What should have happen was the Revival keep the belts and set the all time record. At the same time DIY leave NXT, go to 205 Live, and become the first ever tag champs


----------



## Life010

ShowStopper said:


> The former manager of the Road Warriors now managing the Authors of Pain.
> 
> My goodness, what a come down.
> 
> :lol


You mean the Authors of Shit.
But hell they are big and sweaty so Vince loves them.


----------



## RKing85

this match is going to be average at best.....and it will still be the Authors best ever match.


----------



## Prayer Police

haha, one of them forgot to take off the mask


----------



## wwetna1

I drink and I know things said:


> For some reason, I have this feeling that Nakamura/Roode is going to fall flat. One of those feelings I can't explain...hope I'm wrong


Because Nakamura hasn't knocked it out the park yet is the reason. I don't feel he has captured the same level of intensity as Balor or Joe brought in his main event spot for that year


----------



## Reign Supreme

Mordecay said:


> Really, not like Reigns finisher is the most original thing fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


That's your response to that? Reigns is the only current WWE wrestler besides Goldberg with a spear as his finisher. Sinsuke and Hideo both have better finishers that are almost identical to Strong's. And that's just two that are on the same brand.


----------



## Irrelevant

Are AOP related? They look a lot alike.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

SAVE US DRAKE : (


----------



## scshaastin

Are they wearing women's funeral garb on their head?


----------



## Kratosx23

Gargano and Ciampa are great but they need to change their name. DIY is the dumbest team name ever, a tag team is literally the exact opposite of what DIY means.


----------



## RKing85

going with DIY to retain.


----------



## Life010

Johnny fucking wrestling and Psycho Ciampa!
Come on boys show those two big apes what wrestling is.


----------



## SureUmm

I drink and I know things said:


> For some reason, I have this feeling that Nakamura/Roode is going to fall flat. One of those feelings I can't explain...hope I'm wrong


I just can't imagine it being the kind of match Bobby Roode has as a heel, that sort of old-school Triple H-ish methodical match. Doesn't seem like something Nakamura does. And then Roode's not going to throw knees and kicks all night with Nakamura either. Hard to imagine what they're going to do out there besides get serenaded by the crowd for 20 minutes.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

DIY are such a great team.


----------



## Mox Girl

Why is Paul Ellering even managing the AOP? :lol I don't think they even explained why he's with them lol.


----------



## SureUmm

Authors of Pain need to go over tonight. Team Thighslap doesn't have any more challengers and don't feel like a long-term team anyway.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I want DIY to retain.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Authors of Pain just had a shirt released ... uh-oh


----------



## Life010

Uhm tha fuck? Commentary saying that Rezar is Albanian? He's born in the Netherlands.
But still he sucks, even though he's from the same country as me.


----------



## I drink and I know things

When the debuted, I was sure I would hate the Authors of Pain with all my being. They've exceeded my expectations. Not great, but they seem to try and they have potential.


----------



## Prayer Police

Does Ellering think Gargano's real name is Johnny Wrestling?


----------



## Makehimdrinkit

This is the first NXT show I have ever watched. Really big disappointment. And what the hell is with this 10 chant?


----------



## Reign Supreme

Irrelevant said:


> Are AOP related? They look a lot alike.


I'm not sure but they look like they belong as a team, and that takes you places.


----------



## Strategize

Makehimdrinkit said:


> This is the first NXT show I have ever watched. Really big disappointment. And what the hell is with this 10 chant?


You picked the worst card to watch first to be honest


----------



## I drink and I know things

wwetna1 said:


> Because Nakamura hasn't knocked it out the park yet is the reason. I don't feel he has captured the same level of intensity as Balor or Joe brought in his main event spot for that year


I believe from reactions here that I was in the minority, but I loved the Nakamura/Joe match in Toronto.


----------



## Life010

I drink and I know things said:


> I believe from reactions here that I was in the minority, but I loved the Nakamura/Joe match in Toronto.


Same here I loved their stiff as hell match in Toronto.


----------



## Mordecay

Ciampa using half of Brock's moveset


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

There is some dude in the hardcam section with a blank expression and some kind of pink hat or something on his head that looks exactly like Keemstar. It's fucking bugging me :lol


----------



## I drink and I know things

SureUmm said:


> I just can't imagine it being the kind of match Bobby Roode has as a heel, that sort of old-school Triple H-ish methodical match. Doesn't seem like something Nakamura does. And then Roode's not going to throw knees and kicks all night with Nakamura either. Hard to imagine what they're going to do out there besides get serenaded by the crowd for 20 minutes.


I think this is it. In my mind, I can't imagine them meshing to the extent necessary to have a great match.


----------



## Mox Girl

Ellering's reactions are funny :lol


----------



## Kratosx23

Makehimdrinkit said:


> This is the first NXT show I have ever watched. Really big disappointment. And what the hell is with this 10 chant?


If you want to see NXT at its best, watch the Gargano and Ciampa vs The Revival matches. NXT right now is not at its best and Triple H himself admitted as much on his recent conference call.

The NXT crowd is notorious for being stupid and getting dumb, repetitive things over. Some geek on the roster calls himself the Perfect 10 and started holding up 10 fingers so they just started chanting it.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

HOLY CRAP THAT WAS IT!


----------



## Mordecay

That was as close as it gets


----------



## ellthom

I seriously thought that was it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This has been an extraordinary carryjob.


----------



## Taroostyles

Lol at everyone hating this match has been great


----------



## Ace

Holy shit chants for that?..

Great match but c'mon..


----------



## Mox Girl

That wasn't really a HOLY SHIT moment tbh :lol


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Ciampa and Gargano making AOP looks great.


----------



## wwetna1

AOP bringing it


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

That comment I made about me already liking this crowd? Yeah I take it back.


----------



## ellthom

really good match to be honest, and its all because of DIY xD


----------



## Mox Girl

This is a better AOP match than the last one I saw of them at Takeover Toronto tbh.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Don't know why people can't just give AOP credit for a good match? Takes two to tango (or four in this case).


----------



## Life010

No fuck off. Fuck you Hunter for letting DIY job for these big apes.


----------



## DoubtGin

noooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Gargano and Ciampa with the carryjob of the century.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

NEW CHAMPS!!!


----------



## wwetna1

ShowStopper said:


> This has been an extraordinary carryjob.


Also speaks to the young big men and their willingness to be lead. They are carrying their own weight in there despite inexperience. They got an opportunity and showed up with the lights on bright and no second takes


----------



## Gimme More

*AOP got me cheering out loud at the TV for them *


----------



## Reign Supreme

NO WAY... that's crap. DIY needs to go to the main roster after their rematch.


----------



## Mox Girl

Well, that killed the crowd lol :lol


----------



## Kratosx23

If Gargano and Ciampa aren't getting called up after Mania then this is idiotic. Putting the fucking Authors of Pain in the WRESTLEMANIA Takeover tag title match is like the NXT equivalent of making Roman look strong.


----------



## RKing85

Authors of Pain, NXT tag champs.

Ugh.


----------



## ellthom

holy shit...


----------



## Prayer Police

Damn, who's gonna beat AoP? The Revival as faces?


----------



## Mordecay

Really? I mean the match was better than expected, DIY doing a monumental carryjob but really?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Really solid match and the best we may ever see AOP.


----------



## Taroostyles

To be fair, they held their own and that match was great.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

wwetna1 said:


> Also speaks to the young big men and their willingness to be lead. They are carrying their own weight in there despite inexperience. They got an opportunity and showed up with the lights on bright and no second takes


They were able to be led, yes.


----------



## DoubtGin

Authors did quite well in the match; no need to downplay that. Obviously, DIY, with the two more experienced guys, will lead them through the match. 

Match was better than expected.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Classic carryjob by Gargano & Ciampa and I'm all for making monsters look like monsters but who can stop them? Revival as faces? Blake & Murphy?


----------



## wwetna1

Maybe Billie Kay and Peyton Royce can step the fuck up and show actual skills and charisma 

Who am I kidding :con4


----------



## Reign Supreme

This is too soon. DIY should have held it longer and the AoP need more experience first. NXT is going down the drain and this is like the plunger that is helping push the clog.


----------



## Mox Girl

Damn, again, that new game looks weird. That looks NOTHING like Dean :lmao


----------



## Mordecay

I'm so nervous right now


----------



## bonkertons

Great match.

Also the right call having AOP win. With Revival graduating and TM61 out, I'm guessing they want to stretch this feud out until the WM33 Takeover. That wouldn't have been possible if #DIY won tonight.

I have no problem with them losing to the big, dominant tag team, only to get their titles back at WM weekend.


----------



## RKing85

loving Rollins coming out on NXT. Makes this show so much more important.


----------



## Abisial

YOO I ACTUALLY CALLED THIS, BUT DIDN'T POST IT.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Tyrion Lannister said:


> If Gargano and Ciampa aren't getting called up after Mania then this is idiotic. Putting the fucking Authors of Pain in the WRESTLEMANIA Takeover tag title match is like the NXT equivalent of making *Roman look strong*.


People were saying this about Finn Bálor :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

SETH!!!!


----------



## Prayer Police

WWE Candy Crush game?


----------



## DoubtGin

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat Seth Rollins


----------



## Life010

Seth fucking Rollins!


----------



## Strategize

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Mainboy

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Jam

Good match, AOP baby!!! Just hoping for Nikki Cross now but Asuka will probably retain


----------



## Mox Girl

SETH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :woo Holy shit I wasn't expecting that!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mordecay

LOL HE REALLY APPEARED HERE :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Irrelevant

Oh! Unexpected Seth Rollins.


----------



## wwetna1

If you want to make 205 Live matter, for the love of God create 205 Live Tag Titles and then put them on DIY since they were advertised for the CW division


----------



## SureUmm

Nice! Best thing they've done with Seth in forever. He just said "let's do this shit!" LOL


----------



## Reign Supreme

Seth Rollins!!!:mark: :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

Well that certainly livened the show up. Wasn't expecting this. Probably should've.


----------



## Makehimdrinkit

Holy moly


----------



## Lok

Seth Taking Over!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Damn. I'm mad DIY lost. I would've had them hold on to the belts longer. AOP winning them seems way too soon.

Oh look! Seth Rollins!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

DAVENPORT DICK FLASHER IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## TheAverageMuta

FUCK YEAH THE GOAT IS HERE!


----------



## I drink and I know things

To be honest, I already like AOP more than I ever did the Ascension as far as NXT power tag teams go.


----------



## Mainboy

:mark:


----------



## Prayer Police

Now this is a holy shit moment


----------



## Jam

Oh wow ok Rollins!

Finally they're doing something


----------



## ellthom

well this is a turn


----------



## bonkertons

I thought the whole Rollins crashing NXT bit would have happened a long time ago. Still, this is pretty awesome.


----------



## wwetna1

HHH and Rollins at Takeover ... HHH no music needed


----------



## Mox Girl

Triple H you coward :lmao


----------



## Irrelevant

Seth knew that Triple H just got down taking the traditional photo with the new champs lol.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

This should be good! DAT STORYLINE DEVELOPMENT.


----------



## Mordecay

No wonder they were rushing the matches


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wwetna1

Should send Joe out to kill him


----------



## ElTerrible

They could start an own show just for tag teams. They have so many

Cesaro/Sheamus
American Alpha
New Day
Enzo/Cass
Breezango
DIY
Revival
Authors of Pain
Usos
Vanillains
Demolition Jr. 
Slater/Rhyno

Easily enough for a weekly 90 minute program.


----------



## I drink and I know things

The only thing that makes sense to me here is if Asuka retains here and then loses to the girl with the red eyes who does the top rope stunner in Orlando.


----------



## Kratosx23

I wonder if doing this is going to kill the crowd, though. Going from a main roster, main event angle that was completely unexpected to a random womens 4 way is not good for that match.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Nice.


----------



## Mox Girl

This is making me love Seth EVEN MORE :woo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

What a segment and reaction for SETH!!!


:mark: :mark: :mark:

Hahahaha, I love it!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Seth is definitely doing this tomorrow. He'll probably jump Mojo Rowley and take his spot or something.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

wwetna1 said:


> If you want to make 205 Live matter, for the love of God create 205 Live Tag Titles and then put them on DIY* since they were advertised for the CW division*


Really? Well then yeah 205 live would be good for them. They'd probably thrive on that show as opposed to the main roster where they'd more than likely be wasted.


----------



## bonkertons

wwetna1 said:


> Maybe Billie Kay and Peyton Royce can step the fuck up and show actual skills and charisma
> 
> Who am I kidding :con4


I feel like Billie has those things. Peyton not so much, but she's hot AF.


----------



## thedeparted_94

They had like 5 weeks to build up Rollins vs Trips on Raw and the most they do is on an nxt show


----------



## Life010

ShowStopper said:


> What a segment and reaction for SETH!!!
> 
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Hahahaha, I love it!


Working towards a HHH/Rollins angle tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

We Want Rollins chants.

:mark:

AWESOME segment.


----------



## ellthom

Best development to the Triple H Seth storyline yet haha


----------



## wwetna1

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I wonder if doing this is going to kill the crowd, though. Going from a main roster, main event angle that was completely unexpected to a random womens 4 way is not good for that match.


It isn't like 3 of those 4 women are as over as Nia, Alexa, and Mella were let alone the Horsewomen, so whats to kill?


----------



## Phaedra

Fuck, i fell asleep during the roderick strong match and woke up just at the end of the tag ... I'M SO GLAD I WOKE UP!!

You want HHH you know fine where the fuck he's going to be and that's where the fuck he went. I LOVE YOU ROLLINS!!


----------



## ElTerrible

I have a feeling Daniel will give Rollins a SD Rumble spot tomorrow.


----------



## Mainboy

Mon Nikki Cross :mark:


----------



## Mordecay

Battle of the accents


----------



## Rain

Bring back Rollins. Only he can save this card.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

ElTerrible said:


> They could start an own show just for tag teams. They have so many
> 
> Cesaro/Sheamus
> American Alpha
> New Day
> Enzo/Cass
> Breezango
> DIY
> Revival
> Authors of Pain
> Usos
> Vanillains
> Demolition Jr.
> Slater/Rhyno
> 
> Easily enough for a weekly 90 minute program.


I'd be down for that. Would be a good show.


----------



## Ace

The music they've used for promos has been 6 stars.


----------



## Kratosx23

wwetna1 said:


> It isn't like 3 of those 4 women are as over as Nia, Alexa, and Mella were let alone the Horsewomen, so whats to kill?


You're right, they're not over sans Asuka, I just wonder if that's going to take the crowd down to a level that they don't come back from. Might hurt Nakamura vs Roode.


----------



## DoubtGin

I find this fatal four-way intriguing. Hope the match delivers.


----------



## Dolorian

Damn and I wasn't watching this PPV due to how uninteresting the card was!! :mark:


----------



## Ace

The promo packages here have been much better than the geeky ones on the main roster.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

wwetna1 said:


> Maybe Billie Kay and Peyton Royce can step the fuck up and show actual skills and charisma
> 
> Who am I kidding :con4


Wishful thinking m8


----------



## Bayley <3

I don't get the hype around the two Aussies. :draper2


----------



## Life010

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You're right, they're not over sans Asuka, I just wonder if that's going to take the crowd down to a level that they don't come back from. Might hurt Nakamura vs Roode.


Nah the entrances from both Roode and Nakamura will make the crowd go mental again.


----------



## RKing85

still not convinced that Royce and Kay are two different people.


----------



## Irrelevant

I want Peyton/Billie to win tbh. I'm pretty bored of Asuka's reign and I don't really care for Nikki. Team Iconic intrigues me though. They have potential.


----------



## Phaedra

GAUN YERSEL!!


----------



## ElTerrible

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You're right, they're not over sans Asuka, I just wonder if that's going to take the crowd down to a level that they don't come back from. Might hurt Nakamura vs Roode.


They can always send Rollins out again. Btw, since the WM show is already overloaded they should consider having Rollins/HHH as the NXT Main Event instead.


----------



## Kratosx23

Was she seriously wearing sunglasses with that riot gear, whatever the fuck you call that shit? My god that fits badly.


----------



## wwetna1

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Really? Well then yeah 205 live would be good for them. They'd probably thrive on that show as opposed to the main roster where they'd more than likely be wasted.


When the CWC guys were first advertised to be coming it was

- DIY 
- Tajiri 
- Tozawa
- Kendrick
- TJP 
- Swann 
- Metalik 
- Alexander 
- Dar
- Gallagher 
- Lince

We ended up getting Gulak, Daivari, and Neese when Vince allowed for the guys to finish out all indy bookings they had previously. 

We then got Ali and Aries added in at 205 Live and Mulata making appearances as a jobber


----------



## Phaedra

Nikki Cross should have cleared Rollins out lol WOULD FUCKING PAY FOR THAT lol NIKKI FOR THE RR! lol.


----------



## RKing85

easy way to take the title off Asuka here if they choose to do it.

Still though, I'm going with Asuka to retain.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Nikki Cross' entrance gear is pretty dope.


----------



## The Cowboy!!

Peyton's theme reminds me of Omega's


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

I don't get "crazy" from Nikki Cross at all. Her acting comes across as try-hard and disingenuous


----------



## Life010

Peyton and Billie are wearing way to much clothes...


----------



## SureUmm

Bayley <3 said:


> I don't get the hype around the two Aussies. :draper2


Their collective gimmick seems to be "hot/good at sex"


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Well didn't two women split the title before?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Bayley <3 said:


> I don't get the hype around the two Aussies. :draper2


T&A.


----------



## Mordecay

None of these women is over, even Asuka barely got a reaction


----------



## Kratosx23

There they go with that 1/4 chance. No, she doesn't. If Brock Lesnar, Goldberg, Roman Reigns and Zack Ryder are having a 4 way, Zack Ryder does NOT have a 1/4 chance.


----------



## Mox Girl

So Nikki Cross is Scottish? Cool.

What the hell is Billie Kay wearing? It looks like a swimsuit :lol


----------



## wwe9391

AMAZING angle between Rollins & HHH. Great reaction for Rollins and HHH got some major heel heat on his own show. :mark: gots me very excited for that match up.


----------



## ellthom

SureUmm said:


> Their collective gimmick seems to be "hot/good at sex"


good enough for me lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The Cowboy!! said:


> Peyton's theme reminds me of Omega's


WOW. That is more insulting than anything Jim Cornette has said about Omega.


----------



## Stinger Fan

You'd have to think Asuka is losing the belt right?


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Mordecay said:


> None of these women is over, even Asuka barely got a reaction


Really fucked up by not turning her fully heel against Bayley or Mickie James.


----------



## DoolieNoted

Is Nikki Cross?


----------



## wwetna1

bonkertons said:


> I feel like Billie has those things. Peyton not so much, but she's hot AF.


They seem like a bad cross between the BFFs and LayCool. Billie has years but she is greener than Carmella the cheerleader or Alexa the fitness model was at working a crowd or looking non robotic move to move at times, which I can't tell if it is because of her height or stage fright. 

I think they would play better face tandem honestly than mean girls


----------



## Irrelevant

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Well didn't two women split the title before?


Laycool but that was officially recorded as a reign for only one of them even though they both defended it.


----------



## Bayley <3

SureUmm said:


> Their collective gimmick seems to be "hot/good at sex"


They're both pretty meh though.


----------



## Ace

Billie Kay's attire is so bad...


----------



## Jam

These Aussie girls suck tbh

Peyton's hot though

Nikki trying too hard again just chill a little


----------



## ElTerrible

Not to ruin everybody´s enjoyment of this match, but why wouldn´t one of Peyton and Billie just lay down for the other? This really does not work logically.


----------



## ellthom

I love Nikki Cross <3


----------



## wwetna1

Tyrion Lannister said:


> There they go with that 1/4 chance. No, she doesn't. If Brock Lesnar, Goldberg, Roman Reigns and Zack Ryder are having a 4 way, Zack Ryder does NOT have a 1/4 chance.


To die he does


----------



## Irrelevant

That was a good spot.


----------



## The Cowboy!!

Rainmaka! said:


> WOW. That is more insulting than anything Jim Cornette has said about Omega.


It's the 'ahhh' bit


----------



## Prayer Police

suplex city


----------



## the_hound

love a screamer, 4 women i wouldn't tire of pumping them silly


----------



## Makehimdrinkit

Lol those two Australians chicks are terrible! Hotties though.


----------



## cgs480

Makehimdrinkit said:


> This is the first NXT show I have ever watched. Really big disappointment. And what the hell is with this 10 chant?


Of all NXT shows, you decided to watch this one? :lol


----------



## Insomnia

Nikki Cross. :krillin3


----------



## SureUmm

bottom dropped out there for Asuka keeng


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825528440346509312 @Chris JeriG.O.A.T *She posted this when the match started :lol*


----------



## Life010

Nikki Cross looks like a younger and chubbier Stephanie McMahon.

Still hot though.


----------



## Strategize

Should of just been a one on one match to be honest.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The Cowboy!! said:


> It's the 'ahhh' bit


Nope.


----------



## wwetna1

Asuka needs to tone up and get in better shape as well if she wants to get called up. She's wiggling and jiggling right now. Not just her English needs work 

I would pay to watch Nikki and Asuka knock fire from one another though with strikes for 10 minutes


----------



## ellthom

Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825528440346509312 @Chris JeriG.O.A.T *She posted this when the match started :lol*


Poor Liv, she'll always be my number in Nxt right now


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Life010 said:


> Nikki Cross looks like a younger and thiccer Stephanie McMahon.
> 
> Still hot though.


FTFY


----------



## Life010

wwetna1 said:


> *Asuka needs to tone up and get in better shape as well if she wants to get called up. She's wiggling and jiggling right now. Not just her English needs work *
> 
> I would pay to watch Nikki and Asuka knock fire from one another though with strikes for 10 minutes


Uhm who cares?

The womens revolution isn't about the looks but actual wrestling skill.


----------



## Phaedra

Best time for Crazy Mary Dobson to come out and gang up with Nikki lol.


----------



## Makehimdrinkit

cgs480 said:


> Of all NXT shows, you decided to watch this one? :lol


:lol This is the first time I have ever been a subscriber to the network, so I thought I'd try it out.


----------



## marshal99

Peyton no more doing a poison ivy gimmick ?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825528440346509312 @Chris JeriG.O.A.T *She posted this when the match started :lol*


Speaking of try-hards  Liv Morgan is nauseating


----------



## Ace

That was impressive.


----------



## Prayer Police

random ass table on the side


----------



## Life010

Rainmaka! said:


> FTFY


Hahaha thanks


----------



## ElTerrible

LOL the happiness and excitement of Royce over the suplex is pretty hilarious.


----------



## DoubtGin

They are using Peyton and Billie quite well in this match.


----------



## wwetna1

Showtime looking at them asses while Phillips and Graves look at Cross lol


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

To be honest, I just tuned in and this show is already dull to me.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

I love what Peyton and Billie are bringing to this match. Really fascinating.


----------



## cgs480

Why doesn't one just pin the other to win it?


----------



## I drink and I know things

I'm actually enjoying this show reasonably bigly thus far...


----------



## ElTerrible

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Speaking of try-hards  Liv Morgan is nauseating


Is she married to that other moaner? Matt Morgan. :grin2:


----------



## Reign Supreme

Nikki Cross is amazing in the ring and is carrying this match so far. I love it. She needs to leave champion but Billie Kay probably will.


----------



## wwetna1

Life010 said:


> Uhm who cares?
> 
> The womens revolution isn't about the looks but actual wrestling skill.


The real world where Raw and SDL still see looks matter. You cant have Charlotte or Sasha looking firm and tight, Nikki and Alexa the same, then her giggling around


----------



## Irrelevant

Yes! I love the Widow's Peak!


----------



## the_hound

haha what a kick out


----------



## Stinger Fan

I guess Asuka isn't going to lose that belt


----------



## Jam

ok that was cool


----------



## Strategize

They protected Peyton and Billie's weaknesses well there.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

That was a lot of fun.


----------



## Life010

Short match I wonder how they are going to fill up the show with still 1 hour and 30 minutes to go.


----------



## Ace

That was the finish?

Wow, that was lame.

** match.


----------



## DoubtGin

Felt a bit rushed overall.


----------



## Gimme More

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> I love what Peyton and Billie are bringing to this match. Really fascinating.


*I was thinking this same thing!*


----------



## Mox Girl

That was an anticlimactic ending lol.


----------



## ElTerrible

cgs480 said:


> Why doesn't one just pin the other to win it?


I guess they are as stupid as the bookers of the match. :grin2:


----------



## Prayer Police

The Australians should have just pinned eachother.


----------



## Irrelevant

I liked the match. Too short though

Also RIP Nikki.


----------



## Bayley <3

Well that was underwhelming.


----------



## the_hound

auska vs nikki cross at take over before mania


----------



## Jam

Wait wtf it's over? Very rushed


----------



## wwetna1

Asuka is such hype it would take Trish to come from retirement to drop her ass in a solo match. I doubt Ember gets booked over her


----------



## Kratosx23

Stinger Fan said:


> I guess Asuka isn't going to lose that belt


She'll lose to Ember Moon at the WrestleMania Takeover. Always been pretty obvious.


----------



## Crasp

I was actually really digging that match. Over way too soon.


----------



## Taroostyles

Match was better than I expected and Cross was the star.

Finish was kinda lame after the build.


----------



## SureUmm

Really cool match until Asuka decided to kick everyone and win.

I feel like I've had this thought before.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Why couldn't it have just been Asuka vs. Nikki?


----------



## Mordecay

That was better than I expected

Widow's peak :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## ellthom

Is it just me that think Billie Kay and Peyton Royce did most of the work in that match?


----------



## Jam

Did Billie Kay even do anything other than the suplex?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

MMMMD said:


> Wait wtf it's over? Very rushed


We need time for Roode to fly in on his unicorn :mark:


----------



## TheAverageMuta

I'm meh on Royce and Kay, they need to build that into a feud but I'm not sure either is a face.

Cross will get the title from Ember later this year.


----------



## DoolieNoted

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> That was the finish?
> 
> Wow, that was lame.
> 
> ** match.


That's a little generous.


Finish was... kay


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Asuka vs. Ember at Mania Weekend.


----------



## Kabraxal

Can Asuka just go away... her run has killed this division since no one on the NXT roster is allowed to look good against her.


----------



## Reign Supreme

I just realized I was a few minutes behind, so I just saw the finish. Very underwhelming.


----------



## Kratosx23

cgs480 said:


> Why doesn't one just pin the other to win it?


Because they're heels and they both want the belt? They're not just going to lay down and let the other one win.


----------



## Jam

Do Nikki vs Asuka next & have Nikki win tbh


----------



## Strategize

All of Asuka's matches feel like they end too soon.


----------



## Ace

Gainn_Damage said:


> That's a little generous.
> 
> 
> Finish was... kay


 I start off at 3*, that should give you an idea of what I thought of the match..


----------



## the_hound

rollins to attack hhh on facebook live


----------



## RKing85

bring on the entrances!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Peyton and Billie really kicked ass this match. 

The Match all around was good.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Tyler Bate ♡


----------



## Shishara

this percy guy with glasses is stupid as fuck,who gave him this huge position? steph likes BBC


----------



## Taroostyles

If the main event delivers I think this show has to be a success.

First 2 matches were good and the 2 we thought would be underwhelming both surprised me especially the tag match.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

If ME delivers big then this has actually been a very good TakeOver.


----------



## Phaedra

Battle of the epic entrances!!


----------



## ellthom

Strategize said:


> All of Asuka's matches feel like they end too soon.


agree, the Mickie James and Bayley matches ended abruptly too, its like they could of went longer but they decided 'fuck it' and ended it short


----------



## Strategize

The Raw Smackdown said:


> *Peyton and Billie really kicked ass this match. *
> 
> The Match all around was good.


They only did about 4 things lol


----------



## DoolieNoted

The Battle of the Ultimate Entrance shall begin!


----------



## Prayer Police

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because they're heels and they both want the belt? They're not just going to lay down and let the other one win.


But Billie Kay helped Peyton pin Asuka


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Time for the GOAT entrances!


----------



## SolarKhan

So far all of the matches delivered.

Bring on the main event...


----------



## Mordecay

Decent match, a bit rushed, they did well protecting Peyton and Billie

And Peyton brought back the purple gear wens3wens3wens3wens3wens3wens3wens3wens3wens3wens3


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Strategize said:


> They only did about 4 things lol


Well those 4 things were awesome.


----------



## Reign Supreme

This is going to be the best match we've seen from Shinsuke in NXT yet, mark my words. Can't wait for this match, especially if the entrances are larger than life.


----------



## JDP2016

How many violinist will he have this time?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## I drink and I know things

My wife told me to tell her when the entrances start for this match. It's all she wants to see. I'm amused.


----------



## Phaedra

ellthom said:


> agree, the Mickie James and Bayley matches ended abruptly too, its like they could of went longer but they decided 'fuck it' and ended it short


I suppose I'm okay with it cause those kicks man, she fucking leathered them. But I would have liked it to happen five mins later. But I think they wanted Nikki to still feasibly wrecked on the table so she could give that crazy look lol.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Would like to see Roode as champion, but I think Nakamura will retain.


----------



## wwe9391

Cant wait for these entrances :mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

The entrances will be EPIC!!!!!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Who's ready to see two epic as hell entrances?


----------



## Mox Girl

I loled at the bit in the promo package where Nakamura just held his hand up in Bobby's face :lol

But so far, Seth's gatecrash is the best thing about this show...


----------



## the_hound

Rainmaka! said:


> Why couldn't it have just been Asuka vs. Nikki?


to protect that for the big takeover match before mania maybe. see vince you don't need to fight each other 7 times in a row in the space of a month to start a ppv feud. nxt knocks the ball out of the park when it comes to starting feuds, interuptions, backstage or ring attacks, not just a random backstage skit


GLORIOUS WOW


----------



## DoubtGin

I just love this entrance.


----------



## Kratosx23

In b4 "this entrance is sexist".


----------



## Stinger Fan

Tyrion Lannister said:


> She'll lose to Ember Moon at the WrestleMania Takeover. Always been pretty obvious.


Very possible , but its odd to do a fatal 4 way and the champ not lose it, that's usually the give a way


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

I guess they's saving Roode's unicorn for Mania TakeOver :/


----------



## Lok

Bobby is such a G


----------



## Insomnia

This Entrance... :banderas


----------



## Dolorian

Here is the whole segment with Rollins...

https://streamable.com/yvl14


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Not as good as either of his previous entrances.


----------



## Mordecay

Strategize said:


> They only did about 4 things lol


What did Asuka besides the double german? the kicks and take some bumps, just like all the girls there. They all played their part well, just the match was short


----------



## JDP2016

It's the Canadian Ric Flair.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Why the fuck is Roode in NXT? Someone has yet to provide me with a legitimate answer. He is a top main roster heel.


----------



## Irrelevant

Lol pimp Bobby Roode


----------



## SureUmm

I think the crowd will be with Roode more than Nakamura tonight. Maybe even booing Nakamura a little bit.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Roode gets all the ladies


----------



## the_hound

ITS RIC ROOODE err i mean bobby flair


----------



## I am the Storm

I'm of two minds here - I want Roode to win the NXT title, but I would also love for him to get up to the main roster and immediately get into the mix for the IC/US title, meaning he'd probably have to lose tonight to make that happen. He would be a tremendous addition to the mid card right off the bat. The sooner the better, IMO.


----------



## Ace

Roode entering with half a dozen models :done


----------



## thedeparted_94

Not familiar with Roode but he looks like if Triple H and Ric Flair had a love child, an underachieving one.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Bobby Roode is Hugh Hefner with his playboy bunnies with that entrance :lmao


----------



## Roxinius

Ok Roode needs a Mania entrance and they better go all out on it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Roode with some butterfaces.

:lmao

That was hilarious.


----------



## SureUmm

Corey Graves broke the silence with one of the best calls of a superstar entrance that I have ever experienced.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

SHUT YOUR MOUTH WATSON.


----------



## Mordecay

I prefer his 2 previous entrances


----------



## Jam

the_hound said:


> to protect that for the big takeover match before mania maybe. see vince you don't need to fight each other 7 times in a row in the space of a month to start a ppv feud. nxt knocks the ball out of the park when it comes to starting feuds, interuptions, backstage or ring attacks, not just a random backstage skit
> 
> 
> GLORIOUS WOW


I really believe this is next rather than Asuka vs Ember tbh, I mean Nikki was taken out of the finish & the camera panned to her multiple times smiling before Asuka left, signalling she's not done yet


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

"If you're gonna be a sinner, be the best kind of sinner BE A GLORIOUS SINNER!"

Call of the night.


----------



## MajinTrunks

I love Bobby Roode's entrance lol


----------



## Kratosx23

Really dislike flashing lights.


----------



## RKing85

going with nakamura to retain


----------



## thedeparted_94

Epilepsy in 1….2….3…go


----------



## Stinger Fan

As much as I love Nakamura, I can't stand the flashing lights


----------



## Phaedra

Shinsuke Nakamura's entrance, bringing epilepsy to you all since 2017. Jesus was there a strobe warning?


----------



## SureUmm

I wish 90s Jim Ross was calling this right now, I'm actually getting super hyped.


----------



## the_hound

WHAT THE FUCKING HELL THATS FUCKING FANTASTIC haha


----------



## Reign Supreme

This is already awesome. Can we name the MOTY based off entrances? No?


----------



## Irrelevant

Seizure-inducing Shinsuke entrance.


----------



## Dolorian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825534723845926914


----------



## Ace

Sorry Nakamura, but Roode wins this battle.

Nothing trumps 8 models.


----------



## JDP2016

I'm having seizures

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam

Man I actually hate both of their entrances lol come at me

& Nakamura just reminds me of a poor Michael Jackson tribute act or something


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Pretty fucking cool.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

This program may also feature.. Strobe lighting effects!


----------



## Makehimdrinkit

I dislike the crowd humming along to Nakamura's entrance theme...


----------



## Kratosx23

Game of Thrones said:


> I'm of two minds here - I want Roode to win the NXT title, but I would also love for him to get up to the main roster and immediately get into the mix for the IC/US title, meaning he'd probably have to lose tonight to make that happen. He would be a tremendous addition to the mid card right off the bat. The sooner the better, IMO.


Roode is 40, I'm pretty sure he's gonna be a fast call up. There's no sign of Nakamura getting an immediate call up, they seem to want him at NXT. I'm pretty sure it's Nakamura vs Hero at the WrestleMania Takeover, it's already been teased.


----------



## Ronzilla

this is just sexy


----------



## SureUmm

Stinger Fan said:


> Roode gets all the ladies


Shinsuke gets all the acapella nerds.


----------



## DoubtGin

No way the match itself tops the battle of entrances.


----------



## Ronzilla

Gloriously Strong right here if I may..


----------



## wwetna1

And people talk about those wack ass WK11 entrances where the talent and girls didn't even know where a camera was while watching Roode and Nakamura make Takeover entrances ... L O FUCKING L


----------



## Irrelevant

JDP2016 said:


> I'm having seizures
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


And you were still able to type? Impressive.


----------



## Mox Girl

Roode got booed in his intro lol, but his entrance got cheered. Is his entrance more over than him?


----------



## ellthom

please don't be a letdown match


----------



## JDP2016

Ambrose Girl said:


> Roode got booed in his intro lol, but his entrance got cheered. Is his entrance more over than him?


Yes it is.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

the latex bunny from WK11 > Roode's girls


----------



## wwetna1

Kabraxal said:


> Can Asuka just go away... her run has killed this division since no one on the NXT roster is allowed to look good against her.


She knew what she was doing when she came to America and signed a NXT only deal.

A shark with guppies as long as she bided her time for the 4 favorites to leave. She really lucked out Mella, Nia, Dana, Emma, and Alexa all left too as that was her class


----------



## Soul_Body

Anybody having trouble trying to watch this through their roku? It goes to the retrieving screen then back to the home screen.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

It's like 70-30 Nakamura.


----------



## cgs480

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because they're heels and they both want the belt? They're not just going to lay down and let the other one win.


One was helping the other pin Asuka in the match. If that was the obvious answer she would have broke up the pin.


----------



## the_hound

i so want to hear a dueling chants for entrance themes mid match, go on crowd make it happen


----------



## Jam

fuck off singing


----------



## Kratosx23

cgs480 said:


> One was helping the other pin Asuka in the match. If that was the obvious answer she would have broke up the pin.


Wasn't really paying attention to the match, tbh. I guess the only way I can explain that is that they're willing to work together but they're not willing to lay down.


----------



## wwetna1

Soul_Body said:


> Anybody having trouble trying to watch this through their roku? It goes to the retrieving screen then back to the home screen.


I never liked the menu of the Roku. To me Amazon kills it with the Fire TV box as it is always seamless for WWE, NBA LP Broadband, Hulu and CBS All Access


----------



## Ronzilla

GLORIOUS


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Kabraxal said:


> Can Asuka just go away... her run has killed this division since no one on the NXT roster is allowed to look good against her.


Asuka is bae

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/707117251573383168


----------



## wwetna1

Rainmaka! said:


> It's like 70-30 Nakamura.


Because both of them are trying so hard to be equals and not the cuck. Layla, Brie, Sasha with BFFs all played the cuck willingly.


----------



## Mox Girl

The "this is glorious" chant sounds like "this is boring" haha :lol


----------



## ellthom

Is this a taunt match?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

'PLEASE JUST WRESTLE'


----------



## RyanPelley

Roode is so rude.


----------



## cgs480

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *Wasn't really paying attention to the match, tbh*. I guess the only way I can explain that is that they're willing to work together but they're not willing to lay down.


I doubt anybody was. It just so happened when I turned my head to the screen and they were teaming up on Asuka lol.


----------



## DGenerationMC

ellthom said:


> Is this a taunt match?


No, it's a meme match.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

These two are awesome but I don't think their styles will lead to a great match. Could and hope to be wrong.


----------



## ellthom

DGenerationMC said:


> No, it's a meme match.


touché xD


----------



## Mordecay

This match is kinda boring so far

Didn't even noticed that they "accidentally" showed Matt Riddle


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825533786691665921


----------



## Makehimdrinkit

Why is the crowd still humming Nakamura's theme? Screams of pent up autistic energy with no real release :lol


----------



## Prayer Police

DGenerationMC said:


> No, it's a meme match.


Meme-a-mania


----------



## SureUmm

This match is fantastic so far.


----------



## Jam

Ye this match won't be that good tbh, more about the stupid chants & poses tbh

It'll be solid still


----------



## Shishara

BEEER! MONEY!

Bring back Storm and reunite them.


----------



## Bret Hart

This referee fucking sucks


----------



## ellthom

Can we speed this up a bit I feel like I watching in slow motion.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Crowd is kinda dead.

:deandre


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Roode is in incredible shape.


----------



## ellthom

ShowStopper said:


> Crowd is kinda dead.
> 
> :deandre


I'm halfway there myself...


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Glorious Vibrations :mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Ever since Nakamura got to WWE, his storytelling hasn't been quite the same. Shame because he is one of the best in the business at that.


----------



## Mox Girl

The crowd needs to STFU with the 10 chants already lol.


----------



## JDP2016

Nakamura works in spurts. He speeds up from time to time.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubtGin

Match has much more life than the Joe vs Nakamura and Joe vs Balor matches


----------



## I drink and I know things

I love Roode playing possum


----------



## Gift Of Jericho

Is their anything crowds won't chant this is awesome for ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I am the Storm

Another unwarranted "this is awesome" chant, IMO.


----------



## the_hound

who ever loses is getting a spot in the rumble


----------



## ellthom

Match is finally picking up now, thank god... enough to spark some of my interest.


----------



## the_hound

fuck, i keep forgetting crowds who go to live events are not allowed to have any fun


----------



## Jam

Ambrose Girl said:


> The crowd needs to STFU with the 10 chants already lol.


Only gonna get worse, imagine the rumble lol


----------



## DoubtGin

damn Nakamura killed him there


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Was that Roode's gum or a tooth??


----------



## DoubtGin

that pin could have gone wrong


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Omg I thought Nakamura was gonna land on his neck for a minute there


----------



## Roxinius

That looked like it was gonna be ugly for nakamura


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Not sure how smart that was Shinsuke......


----------



## Kratosx23

Starting to think Roode's actually winning.


----------



## Prayer Police

Nakamura screwed Nakamura


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

the_hound said:


> fuck, i keep forgetting crowds who go to live events are not allowed to have any fun


I agree but even you have to be sick of the 10 chants.


----------



## DoubtGin

I really dislike injury angles within a ppv match.


----------



## Life010

WWE fuckery...


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Imagine how great this would be if they had a few weeks of building how vulnerable Roode is to the Kinshasa


----------



## wwetna1

Cramping like LeBron in San Antonio


----------



## Mordecay

This match is all kinds of weird


----------



## SureUmm

This is adding some drama and all, but when they try to be all real sportsy it fucks with the logic of their matches so much.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This is lame.


----------



## Kabraxal

Can rhey stop the fuckery angles already....


----------



## Roxinius

A glorious champion incoming?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Thought Roode was going to win it there.


----------



## Mox Girl

Holy shit that was close!


----------



## the_hound

hahga rooodes face, now thats a expression


----------



## Prayer Police

Roode has the best reactions


----------



## TheAverageMuta

This is like that shitty Sami Zayn/KO finish.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Wow, thats a surprise .


----------



## ellthom

considering the shit build i respect they are tryin to make up for it by telling a story in the ring...


----------



## Kratosx23

Let the Rumble speculation begin.


----------



## I am the Storm

GLORIUOS!


----------



## DGenerationMC

What's Giant Bernard doing in the Tokyo Zone?!?!?!


----------



## Life010

GLORIOUS!


----------



## TempestH

Roode wins. Fuck my life.


----------



## Lok

New Champion!


----------



## Kabraxal

They could have done the injury without all the doctor stupidity...


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Thought that was great.


----------



## Mordecay

This Takeover is all kinds of weird


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Roode is champion! A little surprised about that result.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Why did Matt Bloom just randomly show up?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

GLITTER BUTT DID IT! :woo :woo :woo


----------



## Jam

Wow they actually gave him the belt


----------



## the_hound

yasssssssssssssssss haha on yerself bobby


----------



## wwetna1

That was GLORIOUS ... Also way better than the Joe matches


----------



## DoubtGin

Injury angle kinda ruined it a bit. I understand they want to protect Nakamura with it but it really disrupts the flow of the match.


----------



## Mox Girl

That injury angle actually worked for the match.

Bit disappointed in the winner, though.


----------



## DoolieNoted

FUCKING GLORIOUS!


----------



## cgs480

Guessing since he'll be selling his injury, Nakamura won't be in the Rumble?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## JDP2016

Nakamura and Zayn should hold classes on how to sell injuries.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

There is still a long way to go in this NXT rebuilding process, but I like this result, a guy that speaks fluent English, wrestle, and can make anything he's involved in entertaining.


----------



## Kratosx23

cgs480 said:


> Guessing since he'll be selling his injury, Nakamura won't be in the Rumble?


Vince won't care about developmental continuity.

No idea if Nakamura will be in the Rumble or not, but that's one thing I do know.


----------



## Bayley <3

Gloooorious!


----------



## Taroostyles

Thought that match was phenomenal.

They protected Shin with the injury and Roode was fucking awesome.


----------



## DGenerationMC

So..............is Chris Hero showing up again?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

A 40 year old man holding the NXT Title.

:mj4


----------



## ellthom

Mordecay said:


> This Takeover is all kinds of weird


My thoughts 100%


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I would pop for Nak being in the Rumble but that won't happen. The injury angle kinda worked but I kinda wished Roode only used the Glorious DDT once.


----------



## RyanPelley

Protects Shinsuke a bit, while Roode looks ruthless and takes the win. Great match all around.


----------



## Martins

NOW he remembers to sell the fucking leg? Not in the Bálor match, which was actually good? :lmao

Fuck me.


----------



## Mordecay

Can't wait for Nakamura debut at the Rumble and not selling shit


----------



## Stinger Fan

cgs480 said:


> Guessing since he'll be selling his injury, Nakamura won't be in the Rumble?


Could be a way to write him out as a potential surprise entrant.


----------



## DoubtGin

That being said, Roode is awesome and I would not be mad about either of them winning tonight.

Takeover was fun. Lacked that one AMAZING match, though.


----------



## wwetna1

That is how you reset the brand put it on Roode who can actually promote it


----------



## Mox Girl

Sorry, but I think Seth gatecrashing was the best part of this Takeover, and it didn't even involve somebody on NXT.

Good main event, the women's match was entertaining, the tag title match was good too and the rest was ok.


----------



## JDP2016

Are they going back to Japan anytime soon?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverFenix

Would have been so much better if Joe didn't beat Nak a couple of months ago so they could hot shot the title back on Nak in Japan.


----------



## Jam

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Let the Rumble speculation begin.


Well, if they're running an injury angle with a rematch set for Orlando it's very unlikely he's just gonna show up the next night at the rumble


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Very good main event that protected Shinsuke Nakamura and made Roode look good. Weakest TakeOver by far.


----------



## Prayer Police

With Roode now champ, can the NXT audience finally be a respectable bunch? CEO's and businessmen and shit? No more Brock Lesnar guy?


----------



## wwetna1

JDP2016 said:


> Nakamura and Zayn should hold classes on how to sell injuries.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Same Zayn who no sells all the time and worked a match with Owens on ppv where neither sold shit? 

He either over sells or sells nothing at all making Reigns, Brock, and Cena look more vulnerable than him


----------



## Mox Girl

Those people with the GLORIOUS letters at the end, the L person didn't put theirs up and it said GORIOUS instead :lol


----------



## Taroostyles

Considering the card on paper was kinda weak I thought this show delivered huge and provided some true surprises with AOP and Roode going over.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Royal Rumble will be the better show. They would have to try REALLY hard to suck this year.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Roode(c) v Ohno will be the main event for TakeOver: Orlando. no?


----------



## Ledg

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Roode is champion! A little surprised about that result.


I guess they want this year to have a heel champion going into the WM Takeover. And there to have the next big babyface of NXT to win the title off Roode.

Will be surprised if they do Roode/Nak II.


----------



## Kratosx23

MMMMD said:


> Well, if they're running an injury angle with a rematch set for Orlando it's very unlikely he's just gonna show up the next night at the rumble


Like I said, Vince won't care about developmental continuity. Other than tonight, Triple H has been a babyface on NXT while being a heel on the main roster, at the same time. They don't cross the streams.

If he's not in the Rumble, it makes more sense, but I could see Triple H just wanting to make Nakamura look Super Cena, while making Roode look opportunistic and cruel, because that's how you book heels to win titles.


----------



## wwetna1

Off to Dragon Ball Super


----------



## Simply Flawless

Out there somewhere James Storm is crying into his pillow


----------



## Ace

I loved the main event, I think that was Nakamura's best match since Zayn :draper2

**** 1/2, the best WWE match of the year so far.


----------



## wwe9391

Glorious
No, I won't give in
I wont give in
'till i'm victorious
And I will defend
I will defend


----------



## Pizzamorg

A pretty weak PPV overall, which is perhaps no surprise given the shape of the card. The Main Event and Women’s Title matches were both pretty terrible and the Rollins section was pointless. AoP and DIY put on a pretty good show but unless DIY are going to the Main Roster, what was the point in them dropping their belts already? Ironically Strong and Almas put on the best match even despite the fact the match had zero heat, build or crowd interest. Give them characters to play and arcs to work through and they might actually be great.


----------



## Strategize

They literally just did an injury angle with Nak before the last Joe match.

Honestly I wasn't wild about that match, it was alright. I preferred the Takeover Toronto main event.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Welp. Bobby Roode is champion. Me likey.

But this takeover was good. Not as good as Toronto but Good Nonetheless.


----------



## Martins

wwetna1 said:


> Off to Dragon Ball Super


Fuckin' *YES *.

Handicap match :mark:


----------



## SureUmm

Great main event! Totally surprised me, both guys did their thing and it meshed really well. Capped off a nice sleeper show.

Roode vs. Nakamura - ****1/4
Asuka vs. Royce vs. Kay vs. Cross - **3/4
AoP vs. DIY - ***
Almas vs. Roddy - ***1/2
Dillinger vs. EY - **1/2


----------



## ellthom

Rainmaka! said:


> Royal Rumble will be the better show. They would have to try REALLY hard to suck this year.


I agree as much as I tend to favor NxT PPVs the Royal Rumble has alot of matchess that have potential to be MOTY also I am looking forward to... although WWE could fuck it up and make every match shit. I wouldn't put it past them


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Well that was a weird show, none of the matches were bad but nothing must see either, definitely question some of the booking decisions but highlight of the show was definitely Rollins, give it 6.5/10 (would give it a 7 if it wasn't for them annoying 10 chants)


----------



## Taroostyles

EY/Tye-***1/4
Strong/Almas-***1/2
AOP/DIY-***3/4-****
4 way-**3/4
Roode/Nak-****1/4


----------



## Mordecay

All things considering it was a pretty decent Takeover. All last 3 matches overdelivered, DIY with one of the best carryjobs I've ever seen, Peyton and Billie didn't suck (thank God) and actually showed some promise and Roode win was surprising, but they told a good story. A Takeover better than I expected, NXT is not as doomed as I thought it would be


----------



## Ace

Holy shit though.

AJ - WWE Champion 
Roode - NXT Champion

:mark:


----------



## geomon

Very very good show. Lot of people here wanted to shit on it for whatever reason. Go right ahead. And I'm calling it now, if they put Cross vs Asuka at Takeover WM, it will steal the show.


----------



## Jam

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Like I said, Vince won't care about developmental continuity. Other than tonight, Triple H has been a babyface on NXT while being a heel on the main roster, at the same time. They don't cross the streams.
> 
> If he's not in the Rumble, it makes more sense, but I could see Triple H just wanting to make Nakamura look Super Cena, while making Roode look opportunistic and cruel, because that's how you book heels to win titles.


nope still not buying it personally, it's a logical way of trying to stop people from wondering why he wasn't used in the rumble, not necessarily a fan of injury angles but hey a story is a story


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

ellthom said:


> I agree as much as I tend to favor NxT PPVs the Royal Rumble has alot of matchess that have potential to be MOTY also I am looking forward to... although WWE could fuck it up and make every match shit. I wouldn't put it past them


They have all the right pieces but I agree I'm not sure they could put it together. But what does it say about the state of NXT when the most noteworthy thing on this TakeOver was an angle from the main roster?


----------



## Ace

I thought the show would suck, but most of the matches delivered.

7.5/10.


----------



## Tyson Linh

MMMMD said:


> Well, if they're running an injury angle with a rematch set for Orlando it's very unlikely he's just gonna show up the next night at the rumble


Agreed. My bet is that they will indeed run the injury angle for the rematch between Roode and Nak at Orlando Takeover, and then Nakamura will debut at Mania as Bryan's surrogate against the Miz in their angle. Calling it!


----------



## Strategize

Roode vs. Nakamura - ***3/4
Asuka vs. Royce vs. Kay vs. Cross - **3/4
AoP vs. DIY - ***3/4
Almas vs. Roddy - ***1/4 
Dillinger vs. EY- **1/2


----------



## ThunderJet88

Ambrose Girl said:


> Those people with the GLORIOUS letters at the end, the L person didn't put theirs up and it said GORIOUS instead :lol


As that was happening, I couldn't help but think the guys in the truck must have been yelling, "put up the L, put up the L!." The Eddie sign from way back is almost a part of his legacy. That would have been a great moment for Roode in the WWE, but one guy ruined it lol.


----------



## wwetna1

Mordecay said:


> All things considering it was a pretty decent Takeover. All last 3 matches overdelivered, DIY with one of the best carryjobs I've ever seen, Peyton and Billie didn't suck (thank God) and actually showed some promise and Roode win was surprising, but they told a good story. A Takeover better than I expected, NXT is not as doomed as I thought it would be


Makes you wonder if Hunter rattled some cages when he talked about being upset they haven't shook back yet from the call ups of the girls, alpha, Balor, etc 

They worked with some chips on their shoulders out there and we finally got to see why EY and Roode were brought in. They played their roles so well


----------



## ellthom

*NxT TakeOver: San Antonio *

*Tye Dillinger v Eric Young* 
Some good spots at the end but very slow everywhere else
*5/10
Cien Almas v Roderick Strong *
Great match, very stiff, but felt way too short 
*6/10*
*DIY v Authors of Pain*
Very surprising match, the best AoP will ever get out of a match in my opinion. DIY did 80% of that match.
*7/10*
*Billie Kay v Peyton Royce v Nikki Cross v Asuka*
Good match some great spots, bit of an abrupt ending though 
*6/10*
*Bobby Roode v Shinsuke Nakamura* 
Boring start, got faster in the middle and then moved on to try and tell a story later, such a weird match.
*6/10*

+ 1 for Seth Rollins 
*
Verdict:* For an underwhelming card, was very pleased at the result, some shock surprises too which interest me going forward. Certainly their weakest TakeOver but by no means awful. Some of the matches ended very abruptly too, was there time constraints? I don't know just seemed two of the matches needed an extra 5 minutes. Was good enough to enjoy once. Overall *6/10*


----------



## Bushmaster

Seth showing up was the best part of the show, tag match was fun too but the rest of the show was


----------



## Daniel97

DIY/AOP and Nakamura/Roode were really good and I enjoyed the fatal 4 way. The other two matches were on the way to being good but ended rather suddenly for me.


----------



## Ace

People really underselling that main event...


----------



## Architect-Rollins

I don't really watch NXT, but I really enjoyed seeing Rollins takeover so to speak. Wasn't expecting him to show up since the Raw brand had a live event tonight. But it was great development for his feud with HHH. The crowd was red hot for Rollins and he came of as a great babyface. Hopefully they can transfer that over onto the main roster. Excited to see what happens between Seth and Hunter tomorrow at the Rumble.


----------



## Ace

AJ Styles and Bobby Roode hold the top titles on 2 of the 3 top WWE brands in 2017.

Let that sink in people.


----------



## Mox Girl

Architect-Rollins said:


> I don't really watch NXT, but I really enjoyed seeing Rollins takeover so to speak. Wasn't expecting him to show up since the Raw brand had a live event tonight. But it was great development for his feud with HHH. The crowd was red hot for Rollins and he came of as a great babyface. Hopefully they can transfer that over onto the main roster. Excited to see what happens between Seth and Hunter tomorrow at the Rumble.


Yeah, that WE WANT ROLLINS chant :woo The crowd embraced Seth like a face, and it was great.


----------



## Jam

Tyson Linh said:


> Agreed. My bet is that they will indeed run the injury angle for the rematch between Roode and Nak at Orlando Takeover, and then Nakamura will debut at Mania as Bryan's surrogate against the Miz in their angle. Calling it!


I doubt that I see him debuting after Mania tbh, but yes this injury will write him off for the rumble so people won't wonder why he wasn't used, then he loses his rematch in Orlando & he's free


----------



## Mordecay

Rollins was the biggest babyface of WWE... on NXT :heston:heston:heston


----------



## Architect-Rollins

Ambrose Girl said:


> Yeah, that WE WANT ROLLINS chant :woo The crowd embraced Seth like a face, and it was great.


I loved it. Honestly if they can carry this over onto Raw leading up to Wrestlemania, Rollins could be the biggest babyface on the entire roster.


----------



## Ace

AJ and Roode need to meet up to take a photo with their championships and send it to Dixie :lmao


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> People really underselling that main event...


I felt the first half of the match was really dull, but it did pick up during the second half


----------



## Ace

Mordecay said:


> Rollins was the biggest babyface of WWE... on NXT :heston:heston:heston


 NXT is 100% smarks. 

If AJ, Lesnar, Goldberg, Orton, Omega or Cena had shown up, the roof would have come off the place.

Those guys are much bigger smark favorites or simply much bigger stars.


----------



## Mr. I

A strong show, much better than its rushed build. Certainly the best AOP match in history, and they compensated for the weakness in the Fatal 4 Way with some nice smoke and mirrors (and left it so we still have a Cross/Asuka match waiting down the line). Cross is definitely going to be a star, she just has something special about her.

Roode/Nakamura was quite superb, totally old school. I'm sure some will complain it was "slow" because they didn't open with six vertebreakers off a ladder, but what can you do? They've deliberately been building Roode as the Ric Flair 80s type heel champ since the start. Nakamura is clearly nearing the end of his NXT run, Joe is definitely finished up already.

I can see Nakamura making one more challenge at the next Takeover, then coming up on the Post-Mania RAW. They're going somewhere with Tye's losing storyline, so I don't expect him as number 10 at the Rumble.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

ShadowSucks92 said:


> I felt the first half of the match was really dull, but it did pick up during the second half


This is my opinion too. All in all it was a good match.


----------



## Ace

Ithil said:


> A strong show, much better than its rushed build. Certainly the best AOP match in history, and they compensated for the weakness in the Fatal 4 Way with some nice smoke and mirrors (and left it so we still have a Cross/Asuka match waiting down the line). Cross is definitely going to be a star, she just has something special about her.
> 
> Roode/Nakamura was quite superb, totally old school. They've deliberately been building Roode as the Ric Flair 80s type heel champ since the start. Nakamura is clearly nearing the end of his NXT run, Joe is definitely finished up already.
> 
> I can see Nakamura making one more challenge at the next Takeover, then coming up on the Post-Mania RAW.


 Poor Nakamura will be doomed on Raw with Roman and super friends around :mj4

Joe has a chance on SD as Vince wouldn't mind putting Joe over AJ, Cena, Ambrose etc.


----------



## DGenerationMC

wwe9391 said:


> Glorious
> No, I won't give in
> I wont give in
> 'till i'm victorious
> And I will defend
> I will defend


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Architect-Rollins said:


> I loved it. Honestly if they can carry this over onto Raw leading up to Wrestlemania, Rollins could be the biggest babyface on the entire roster.


They won't have it. They prefer Balor.


----------



## Architect-Rollins

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> They won't have it. They prefer Balor.


Well they might not have a choice lol. If Balor doesn't return at the Rumble or for WM it won't matter if they want Balor. He won't be around. For the time being Seth is their best shot at having a top babyface on Raw that the crowd is behind and actually likes.


----------



## Ace

Aren't the WWE in a way admitting they were wrong about not recruiting TNA talent earlier?

They're giving their biggest titles to TNA talent when they're almost 40.

Just goes to show the WWE's arrogance hurt them, these guys should have been in the WWE long back.

Hell, Vince even admitted he wished he had signed AJ 10 years earlier... HHH probably sees a lot of himself in Roode too.

Aries is doing commentary but is capable of a lot more, Joe will also get a big push when he moves up to the main roster.


----------



## Mr. I

Those guys with the G-L-O-R-I-U-S sign, you had a chance to make an iconic photo and one forgot to hold up his L. Now will he hold a different L forever.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Architect-Rollins said:


> Well they might not have a choice lol. If Balor doesn't return at the Rumble or for WM it won't matter if they want Balor. He won't be around. For the time being Seth is their best shot at having a top babyface on Raw that the crowd is behind and actually likes.


I think it's very likely Balor is back by Mania. Heck, he could show up tomorrow in some capacity.



Ithil said:


> Those guys with the G-L-O-R-I-U-S sign, you had a chance to make an iconic photo and one forgot to hold up his L. Now will he hold a different L forever.


Is it Steve Bartman iconic or no?


----------



## Ace

Ithil said:


> Those guys with the G-L-O-R-I-U-S sign, you had a chance to make an iconic photo and one forgot to hold up his L. Now will he hold a different L forever.


 LMAO that's hilarious :lmao

Now this picture will be remembered for all the wrong reasons lol, I hope someone photoshops it in.


----------



## Architect-Rollins

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I think it's very likely Balor is back by Mania. Heck, he could show up tomorrow in some capacity.


We shall see. But even if Balor does come back, the crowd is still going to be behind Seth for his feud with HHH. Nothing wrong with multiple babyfaces being over, cheered, and loved by fans. It's the way it should be honestly.


----------



## ka4life1

DIY are just such a pleasure to watch, To their entrance music to the in ring performance they really bring out the inner child in me again.

AOP have come on leaps and bounds since debuting as well, As a team or singles competitors i thing they both have very bright futures.

Asuka is just incredible, I really hope she gets a chance on the main roster one day.
Really cant speak highly enough of her.

Young and Roode i just don't enjoy watching... (sorry)

Its the same problem i have with Joe as well.

TNA has just tainted them for me so i find it really hard to enjoy watching them, Think i am slightly jaded by them you could say.
Styles is different before i get shot down because in my eyes he is a leagues away of the guys mentioned above.
Sanity just does not work for me either...

Andrade Cien Almas well I just find him a charisma vacuum, ok guy to watch but other than that i find him dreary.

Overall it was an ok Show though, 

Roderick Strong really impressed me.

Nikki Cross the character has real potential i think but i would get her away from the other Sanity guys ASAP.


----------



## Sephiroth

Damn, Matt Riddle in the crowd. That's awesome.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Aren't the WWE in a way admitting they were wrong about not recruiting TNA talent earlier?
> 
> They're giving their biggest titles to TNA talent when they're almost 40.
> 
> Just goes to show the WWE's arrogance hurt them, these guys should have been in the WWE long back.
> 
> Hell, Vince even admitted he wished he had signed AJ 10 years earlier... HHH probably sees a lot of himself in Roode too.
> 
> Aries is doing commentary but is capable of a lot more, Joe will also get a big push when he moves up to the main roster.


Might sound crazy but I think there was a time when guys like them and Sting wanted to be in TNA. There was a time were those guys took pride in trying to build TNA into a decent 2nd option so even if WWE wanted them 10-11 years ago they would of had no interest.


----------



## Stall_19

Good show. Surprisingly I thought MOTN was Strong/Cien. It was short but hard hitting and back and forth.


----------



## Mr. I

Fixed it


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Architect-Rollins said:


> We shall see. But even if Balor does come back, the crowd is still going to be behind Seth for his feud with HHH. Nothing wrong with multiple babyfaces being over, cheered, and loved by fans. It's the way it should be honestly.


Oh, I agree. I just don't trust the WWE with doing the best thing, 9/10.


----------



## Ace

The Hardcore Show said:


> Might sound crazy but I think there was a time when guys like them and Sting wanted to be in TNA. There was a time were those guys took pride in trying to build TNA into a decent 2nd option so even if WWE wanted them 10-11 years ago they would of had no interest.


 You may be right, but I hated the back end of AJ's TNA career, he did very little and I wish he had gone to Japan earlier so we could have seen him put on more classics and had a longer run with the WWE. The best thing to come out of those latter years was AJ's lone wolf gimmick/look which he used in Japan and the indies.

Roode and Storm were/are in the same boat too. Although I did love Roode and Aries as the dirty heels.


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL I pointed out the GORIOUS fail a couple of pages back :lol

Now I look at it again, the G actually looks like a C. So maybe CORIOUS instead.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Ithil said:


> Those guys with the G-L-O-R-I-U-S sign, you had a chance to make an iconic photo and one forgot to hold up his L. Now will he hold a different L forever.


It's like that because Nakamura is the one that took the *L*


----------



## Reign Supreme

Awesome matches tonight.. None of the matches went my way though as I wanted Andrade, Nikki Cross, DIY, Ty, and Nakamura to win. I can't believe how well Nakamura sells though, has to be the best selling I've seen in a while.


----------



## Ace

ThEmB0neZ said:


> It's like that because Nakamura is the one that took the *L*


 You win the internet :lmao


----------



## ellthom

ThEmB0neZ said:


> It's like that because Nakamura is the one that took the *L*


----------



## Mugging of Cena

I had very low expectations for tonight's takeover so I was pleasantly surprised. Rollin's segment was still the best though :mark:


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Nice appearance from Seth, they did well there; getting him that baby-face pop from the smart crowd should help him gain momentum on Raw. The Nakamura v Roode match was good but felt a little off to me at times. It was good, don't get me wrong; good match - but something stopped it from hitting that next level. 

Not sure they have the best in-ring chemistry, it felt like they were a little out of sync. I thought the beginning section of the match took a bit too long to pick up pace. Then it felt like their momentum/energy wasn't synchronized quite well enough for them to change gears and up the pace or intensity level of the match at the same time; for this reason I think the pacing of the match suffered a little bit. Loved Roode's heel work though, and Nakamura worked well as a baby-face particularly when it came to putting the injury over, very good work. 

I would've liked to see Nakamura get more of his shit in earlier in the match, with a wider variety of moves; but I get that this was a WWE style match not a New Japan match: and so he apparently has to wrestle a certain way in their ring. Hopefully Balor or AJ will be allowed to throw down more of an NJPW style puro type match with him at a PPV once he eventually gets to the main roster, that should be cool. Overall I'm not complaining, it was good enough for what it was but didn't exactly blow my mind; and that's fine. Good match overall. 

The rest of the event was good, with the DIY match being slightly above the others but below the Nakamura v Roode match. Overall it was a pretty fun show, but not one I feel the need to replay, rave about or show a friend.


----------



## ES24

classic wwe fans complain for weeks about the HORRIBLE LACKLUSTER card....then the show is incredibly entertaining like usual. Get away from the ledges and chill when the next rumored mania card comes out


----------



## CMPrinny

Ithil said:


> Fixed it


I see what you did there and I approve


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> They won't have it. They prefer Balor.


What would be wrong with having two hot baby-faces on Raw? It's been a while since we had two _over,_ genuinely hot baby-faces on the same show at the same time. It would be refreshing. I say give it a go, build them _both_ up parallel to each other; and turn someone so there are enough heels for them to beat up. The fans would love it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Haven't seen many ppl here talk about Cien/Roddy but that sh*t was incredible. Brutal, hard-hitting, nice sequences. *** 3/4


----------



## geomon

ES24 said:


> classic wwe fans complain for weeks about the HORRIBLE LACKLUSTER card....then the show is incredibly entertaining like usual. Get away from the ledges and chill when the next rumored mania card comes out


Oh you just know they're going to shit on Mania so bad when the card is finalized. You can feel it building already.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Fantastic main event. People calling it "boring" or "slow" because they played off crowd reactions in the beginning and told a story towards the end with the injury. If it doesn't have a ton of high spots or finisher kickouts, it sucks.

Easy 4 stars plus. Blew the entire Joe program out of the water, and Nakamura gave his best effort since Zayn. Loved it.


----------



## Mr. I

geomon said:


> Oh you just know they're going to shit on Mania so bad when the card is finalized. You can feel it building already.


To be a little fair, there's a lot of mediocre or crummy WMs. WM 32 was rubbish outside of two matches.
By contrast there hasn't been a single Takeover that wasn't at least "good", and many are great.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> What would be wrong with having two hot baby-faces on Raw? It's been a while since we had two _over,_ genuinely hot baby-faces on the same show at the same time. It would be refreshing. I say give it a go, build them _both_ up parallel to each other; and turn someone so there are enough heels for them to beat up. The fans would love it.


Like I've previously said to the last person who asked me this, I see nothing wrong with it. I just don't trust the WWE not to fugg it up.


----------



## jacobrgroman

real solid show.

7/10.


roode/nak was surprisingly good.


----------



## JollyKrun

Was it the way Nakamura was selling or did Roode change up his finisher a little bit?


----------



## Vic Capri

Loved the finish with Roode working on the knee. Congratulations to "The It Factor" Robert Roode!






- Vic


----------



## FaceTime Heel

TakeOver was a lot better than I anticipated. Nak and Roode did their damn thing. Cien and Roddy had a helluva match as well. DIY made AOP look the best they ever have. Women's championship was good and Nikki really came to play. Young and Dillinger's match was a very good way to start the event....Really solid work overall.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Wish the Womens match would've went longer, Asuka just hit 3 kicks and boom that was it.

Nikki & Peyton were killing it.


----------



## DGenerationMC

The way things are going, I could see Dillinger beating Roode for the title down the line. It'd be the first kind of title chase story in NXT since Zayn/Neville. Been waiting a long time for NXT to deliver something to give me the feels like that did years ago.


----------



## Starbuck

Went in with little expectation which is a first for me with NXT. But shit, what an incredible show. So awesome to have been there live to see it all. That HHH/Rollins segment was fucking fire. Completely lost my shit at Rollins turning up. if they book him like this going forward then I'm fully behind babyface Rollins. His promo was perfect and he got HHH booed at NXT lol. Definitely looking forward to these two hopefully clashing again at the Rumble tomorrow. Rest of the show was really fun. DIY/AOP was heartbreaking but I think it's going to bring us Ciampa vs. Gargano and it's going to be awesome. Women's match was fun. Main event was amazing. The big fight feel Nakamura brings is unreal. I've attended 3 Takeovers featuring Nakamura and his entrance is just something to behold. Then you have Roode's entrance and the whole thing was just awesome. Brilliant storytelling. Great match. Wonderful show. Looking forward to the Rumble tomorrow!


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Like I've previously said to the last person who asked me this, I see nothing wrong with it. I just don't trust the WWE not to fugg it up.


I know where you're coming from, but you never know; they might surprise us and do a good job of it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Seth stealing the show and people knowing it. Hahahaha. Love it.


----------



## Not Lying

Nakamura selling? 6 stars it is.

No but seriously, that was really good, Roode/Nak is my MOTY so far.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> I know where you're coming from, but you never know; they might surprise us and do a good job of it.


OT: I should find another source for my professional wrestling itch, in addition to RAW, SD and PPV's. I guess I could start with NXT.


----------



## Dolorian




----------



## bonspringsteen

Who's that guy in front row with the sunglasses on? He's on every single ppv. Every time with his grandma (?) on hand. He's clapping all the time ans stand up for every light...That's boring!! 

And YES: SETH ROLLINS was the guy that evening!!
Good PPV with a great main event! NXT takeover should go back in smaller arenas.


----------



## Starbuck

Dolorian said:


>


HUNTOR the CREATOR is going to turn into the DESTROY-OR :mark: :mark: :mark:.

The promos these two can cut on each other because of all the history between them. Holy crap. It's going to be more than student vs. teacher, it's going to be father vs. son lol. Creator vs. creation. Hot damn. Honestly I wasn't really feeling this until Raw and I thought, yeah, let's see what happens. After tonight I'm hyped. I really hope they continue this in the Rumble and have a massive brawl all over the place. I'm starting to get a really good feeling about this one.


----------



## PaulHBK

Fantastic show. Surpassed expectations considering this wasn't one of the stronger Takeover cards on paper in a while. Strong/Cien was a show stealer. The women's 4-way overdelivered as well as DIY/AOP. Ty Dillinger is over af and is so easy to get behind. Rollins "invasion" and promo against HHH was gold. We ate that shit up! Nakamura/Roode was a solid main event with phenomenal story telling from start to finish. Nak can sell his ass off. Roode is a natural born Champion. 

The atmosphere live was insane but not quite as special as the last Takeover I attended (Dallas). I encourage everyone to attend an NXT Takeover at least once in their life. Being at point blank range for Nakamura's entrance was truly breathtaking...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Main event was real good, the beginning was pretty slow but it picked up at the right time. I enjoyed the last 7 or so minutes a lot.

*** 3/4. 

*MOTN was Almas/Roddy for me*, ring work was just excellent. However the main event and tag match aren't far behind as a I rated all three at *** 3/4


----------



## Dolorian

Starbuck said:


> HUNTOR the CREATOR is going to turn into the DESTROY-OR :mark: :mark: :mark:.
> 
> The promos these two can cut on each other because of all the history between them. Holy crap. It's going to be more than student vs. teacher, it's going to be father vs. son lol. Creator vs. creation. Hot damn. Honestly I wasn't really feeling this until Raw and I thought, yeah, let's see what happens. After tonight I'm hyped. I really hope they continue this in the Rumble and have a massive brawl all over the place. I'm starting to get a really good feeling about this one.


Me too, I think they did a really good job this week rebooting the whole angle and addressed some of the key issues, in particular...

- Rollins initial face "turn" was compromised due to him being willing to go along when it seemed like Triple H was going to help him in that fatal four way. Now after Triple H costed him the match for his Rumble spot this Monday Rollins is on much better footing as a babyface.

- It also addressed the criticism of why isn't Rollins going to where he knows Triple H is by having him show up at NXT Takeover like they did tonight.

I think things are off to a great start now. Can't wait to see how they follow it up and what goes down at the Rumble and RAW the next night.

I'm hyped :mark:


----------



## SpeedStick

Congrats to Bobby Roode


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Main event was real good, the beginning was pretty slow but it picked up at the right time. I enjoyed the last 7 or so minutes a lot.
> 
> *** 3/4.
> 
> *MOTN was Almas/Roddy for me*, ring work was just excellent. However the main event and tag match aren't far behind as a I rated all three at *** 3/4


Also wanted to add, that was Nak's best match since his match with Aries but Aries carried the load in that match so Nak's best performance since his debut (that's not good :lol)

Didn't expect him to drop the title either, honestly didn't see him dropping it until Adam Cole signed.


----------



## venkyrenga

Dolorian said:


> Me too, I think they did a really good job this week rebooting the whole angle and addressed some of the key issues, in particular...
> 
> - Rollins initial face "turn" was compromised due to him being willing to go along when it seemed like Triple H was going to help him in that fatal four way. Now after Triple H costed him the match for his Rumble spot this Monday Rollins is on much better footing as a babyface.
> 
> - It also addressed the criticism of why isn't Rollins going to where he knows Triple H is by having him show up at NXT Takeover like they did tonight.
> 
> I think things are off to a great start now. *Can't wait to see how they follow it up and what goes down at the Rumble* and RAW the next night.
> 
> I'm hyped :mark:


Let me take a guess. Triple H interferes in the title match on behalf of KO and Rollins shows up to confront him. And they end up brawling. With that match being no DQ something is certainly happening.


----------



## Dolorian

venkyrenga said:


> Let me take a guess. Triple H interferes in the title match on behalf of KO and Rollins shows up to confront him. And they end up brawling. With that match being no DQ something is certainly happening.


Yeah I think thats probably the most likely scenario. Another could be Triple H entering the Rumble and Rollins eliminating him but after what happened at NXT I'm not sure they'll go that route. Alternatively they could have Rollins find a way to enter the Rumble and Triple H eliminates him.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> OT: I should find another source for my professional wrestling itch, in addition to RAW, SD and PPV's. I guess I could start with NXT.


'OT'= On Topic?

If so, then yeah; NXT is a good place to start. PWG is arguably the best American indie, and New Japan is incredible.


----------



## Natecore

Really good show but shit night for babyfaces: Dillinger lost, DIY lost, Rollins gets drug out the building by geek security and nakamura lost. Asuka kicking a couple shouldn't-be-on-tv losers in the head was the best babyface finish. 

MOTN list from best to worst:
EY vs Dillinger
DIY vs AOP


Roode vs Nakamura

Roddy vs Almas




Women's Fatal 4


----------



## Piers

I'm shocked DIY dropped the titles so quick but I'm ok with it, I hope Roode and AoP keep their titles for a long time now, especially Roode as the NXT championship has been a hot potato between Nakamura and Joe

Now Asuka needs to face the three women in single matches and drop the belt to Moon around WM


----------



## Brock

Rollins finally confronted HHH?

:bjpenn

Cool.


----------



## Genking48

Young vs Dillinger, meh, still not feeling Dillinger and I can't stand Young, were more interested in the other two Sanity members and their doings than the match.

Strong and Almas, again don't care for Almas, I like Strong so I watched but the feud just didn't feel like it was there, it could have been a tv match for all I cared.

Nice that Akam & Rezar have got name tags so I can tell who's who, but like with The Usos I'm convinced that if you switched the tags around I would totally be convinced that they were always named Rezar and Akam.
DIY is a terrible name for a tag team, Authors of Pain sounds like something teenagers would name their tag team in the backyard.
What tag teams are even left on NXT, lol, seems like the tag division has finally died.

Thank fucking god, Rollins coming out furthers an actual feud and brings something other than matches to the show, why the fuck does this not happen on the main roster? but a holy shit chant for this :miz

Alright, I've gotta admit something, going into this match I haven't got a clue who is Payton and who is Royce. "Against who"..."ALL OF THEM!" :mark: That's still so good. The theme of Payton/Royce is so good, got nothing on the empress though








Expected some crazy facepaint under the mast to show that her challengers had gotten under her skin, but was sadly dissapointed. Finish was weak.



wwetna1 said:


> The real world where Raw and SDL still see looks matter. You cant have Charlotte or Sasha looking firm and tight, Nikki and Alexa the same, then her giggling around


Keep your low test females, I'll take a thick female which requires some high test to handle anyday.

There's nothing glorious about Roode's entrance sans the music. Did not feel this match at all, really felt like this was a match based purely on the entrances.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Genking48 said:


> Alright, I've gotta admit something, going into this match I haven't got a clue who is Payton and who is Royce. "Against who"..."ALL OF THEM!" :mark: That's still so good. The theme of Payton/Royce is so good, got nothing on the empress though


Haha, their names are Peyton Royce and Billie Kay. Peyton is the slimmer one.


----------



## Genking48

Rookie of the Year said:


> Haha, their names are Peyton Royce and Billie Kay. Peyton is the slimmer one.


:redface

Alright 

Not gonna fix it because I think that just about sums up my investment in the two.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I didn't expect to enjoy that show at all and then ended up liking it more than some of the "stronger" Takovers. Go figure...


----------



## Christian 99

I do not know a lot about Nakamura And because of that I want to know if there is a reason He did not hit the Kinshasa with the healthy knee


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Watched it live last night, was a good show but nothing remarkable i thought.

EY v Tye: Solid match i thought, Tye fighting against the numbers was really good at times, especially him hitting the Tye Breaker then the super kick on Wolf and Dain, finish was really well done as well, decent opener. ***

Roddy v Almas: Probably MOTN from an in ring quality standpoint, shame that the match didn't have more behind it when it came to a story, Strong really impressed me and Andrade has improved as a heel. ***1/2

DIY v AOP: Gonna give this one MOTN because of the better feeling around the match combined with some great wrestling, a couple of times i thought that the match was over and it wasn't, plenty of excitement in this one. Surprised DIY have dropped the belts so quickly, i'd be surprised if the tag division can remain at the same heights going forward to be honest. ***3/4

Women's fatal 4 way: Probably the worst match of the night overall, but it wasn't bad i don't think. Cross and Peyton stood out to me as impressive, the Widow's Peak by Peyton had me fooled into thinking it was over. Nice to see them do something a bit outside the box with the table spot too. Finish was weak i thought. **3/4

Roode v Nak: Started off slowly but definitely picked up, had some great sequences and the finish was very well done too, Nak's kick out from the first DDT was superb. Was kind of expecting more from this one though it has to be said. ***1/2


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Young vs Dillinger - ***
Strong vs Almas - ***1/2
DIY vs AoP - ****
Women's Fatal Four Way - **1/2
Roode vs Nakamura - ***3/4

The main event was very strange, it started off slow and boring but the last 10 minutes were really good, wasn't a fan of the injury angle as its been done to death on NXT 

Overall the show was good but coming away from it, I just didn't care about the brand as a whole, though it did make me interested in seeing what Rollins does at the Rumble, but as for the NXT stars, I just don't care


----------



## Erik.

Avoided any spoilers and match results and giving it a watch now:

- Here we go, Tye Dillinger is so damn over. Maybe it's his gimmick that's over. Who cares? He gets a damn reaction regardless and that's what he would want. He plays his character so damn well. Sanity's entrance is awesome too to be fair. The entrances will probably be better than the match :lol - I can see why people would think that the '10' chant is annoying, I hope we don't get that at the Rumble tonight except for when it's the 10th entrant. This is a decent match actually, didn't know what to really expect going in but it's solid. I think we all expected Dillinger to lose but he gave a great effort, hope to see Dillinger in the Rumble to be honest, it just makes sense.

- Almas time :mark: :mark: - hoping this will be a real show-stealer. Big fan of Almas. It's a solid match so far, nothing special yet though. Some real stiff shots though, which I admire. That spot on the top turnbuckle was pretty damn cool. I don't know if it's just me though as I don't really watch NXT all that much, but I was shocked that Almas lost? That sort of tells me that Roode is winning tonight and we'll get Strong/Roode feud for the belt? Best match so far though.

- DIY/AOP time! - Really impressed by DIY and their catalog of great tag matches and I seem to be one of the rare ones that like Authors of Pain and see potential in them, both ridiculously young, one of them having an impressive amateur wrestling background and the other being a legit MMA competitor. Looking forward to this. They got their fucking masks back :mark: they look so sick. Here we go! - DIY bring such energy, just know how to fire you up, so damn over too :mark: - That double German Suplex :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: - Fuckkkk, I thought that was it, I thought AOP won with the sit down powerbomb neckbreaker! - man what a fucking match this is and the Authors of Pain fucking win :mark: :mark: mark: credit to both teams, fucking brought it!

- Seth freakin' Rollins!? :mark: :mark: :mark: - awesome little segment to be fair. Rollins willing to do anything to get to HHH now, hope he causes havoc every week until he starts to get what he wants!

- Sorry, but I am not watching a womens fatal four way match. Skipped.

- Here we go, time for the main event :mark: :mark: Bobby Roode's entrance gives me damn goosebumps every single time. Theme is so damn over it's unreal :lol :lol - then Nakamura's theme comes on and the goosebumps are back :lol :mark: - What an epic fucking entrance that is :mark: :mark: That pop Nakamura gets every time he does his signature pose at the ropes :lol :lol - ... and we're finally underway!! - I am diggin' this match early on, Roode not fucking about. Some excellent work here from Roode actually, his best match already so far in NXT by far. Fuck me, this is the best Nakamura match since Zayn for me. Must be about 20 minutes+ into this and no finisher spams yet too which is fucking admirable. Holy shit Nakamura kicked out of the DDT :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: Unbelievable ending to this match, Roode targeting that leg like a possessed man. Roode wins!!!!! - what a fucking match. What. A. Fucking. Match.


----------



## wwetna1

Christian 99 said:


> I do not know a lot about Nakamura And because of that I want to know if there is a reason He did not hit the Kinshasa with the healthy knee


Because you have to plant off one leg to project the other to the head. If he can't even use the strike with his bad leg, tecnnically trying to hard plant for the lift off should crumble him up


----------



## DoolieNoted

Ithil said:


> Those guys with the G-L-O-R-I-U-S sign, you had a chance to make an iconic photo and one forgot to hold up his L. Now will he hold a different L forever.


----------



## Old School Icons

I would say this was the weakest TakeOver to date but I still came out of it giving it a thumbs up overall. 

*Young vs Dillinger* - Dillinger super over as usual and I'm starting to warm to Young's leadership of Sanity. This was a decent match but I'm guessing its a long term story to build Tye into the new "feel sorry for hero" guy like Sami Zayn was as he eats another loss.

*Strong vs Almas* - Did not care about this at all going into it but to their credit I liked the hard hitting nature of this match, I think this was Almas best NXT match to date. 

Roderick Strong is impressive in-ring but for me he is Finn Balor without the awesome entrance, even smiling after winning a big match seemed to be a huge effort for him. 

*DIY vs AoP* - DIY taking over the mantra of the Revival as being able to get good matches out of anybody. This was a really strong match with plenty of drama and DIY got more offense in than I expected which really helped with the story of taking on these two monsters and showing they are beatable even if they didn't get the job done. My match of the evening. 

"Not Stone Cold" Seth Rollins invasion for a showdown with Triple H was a cool moment. 

*Women's Fatal Four Way* - Expected a lot more from this. They didn't allow any of the challengers their sequences to shine apart from a couple of moments here and there and Asuka has to steam roll through Kay/Peyton at the end no selling everything. LOL ASUKA WINS is getting very boring now. It just felt like the entire match was planned at the last minute which badly hurt it for me. 

*Roode vs Nakamura* - Those entrances you can see at Wrestlemania right now, I was laughing at Bobby Roode's entrance for its sheer over the top quality but thats what make its so awesome. The match was solid but I didn't expect Roode to win so was a GLORIOUS moment for sure. I hope they have a rematch because there is room to go better on what was for me Roode's best NXT outing so far.


----------



## GTL2

No weak matches. Nak really put some effort into this one, Strong/Cien Almas was good with Almas looking like the whole package in terms of acting and work in the ring. AoP have really improved their game: brass ring grabbed.

The talent is there, but there was no particular reason for any of these matches from a storyline point of view. Just great cameos.

And instead of the new indy darling being pulled out of the hat (as is becoming traditional at each taping), we get Seth Rollins.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Pretty good show. Definitely one of the weakest Takeover's though.

EY/Tye was pretty solid, just some good back & forth action between the 2 men.

Andrade/Roddy delivered just like I expected it would. Glad to see Roddy killing it in WWE. 2nd best match of the night.

DIY/AOP was my favorite match of the night. Authors of Pain looked like total monsters, they were great in the match, as was DIY, who are one of the absolutely best teams in the whole world right now. Great match.

The Women's 4-Way was pretty messy, but I thought Asuka & Cross were really great in it.

I didn't have high expectations for the main event, so I can't say I was disappointed. Boring match. Roode has never done it for me in the ring, and his performance truly killed the match for me. He's very boring to watch when he does work on top. Kinda funny how Nakamura's best performance since the Zayn match was also his worst match since the Zayn one, in my eyes.


----------



## Mr. I

Nakamura took a couple of horrendous bumps in his match, the two apron bumps could have gone very wrong. I wouldn't advise doing those on the developmental show.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Poor Billie Kay and Peyton. :frown2:


----------



## DoolieNoted

The G.O.A.T said:


> Poor Billie Kay and Peyton. :frown2:


They got more offence in than I was expecting, but I just don't get why the match ended in such a shitty way.

Or why one of them didn't just pin the other.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Having slept on it now, my thought is that it was excellent. It was probably the worst Takeover at least since The End, but still very high quality overall. I hope NXT can get the weekly shows back on track. It does make one less invested when the weekly shows are boring or people don't even watch them. I lost interest in the weekly NXT stuff very fast after Toronto and after about 2 weeks quit watching all together. Watched the go home episode yesterday before the actual show, but it would be nice to get fully invested again...


----------



## RiverFenix

Matches were very good, but I disagree with most of the outcomes. 

Nakamura should have retained. I don't think there is enough excitement around Roode to headline WM Takeover. I was REALLY looking forward to Nak vs Ohno here. Now we're never going to get it. Also Roode is unlikely to lose the title so soon so WM Takeover main event loses it's drama. Nak vs Ohno with the possibility of Nak losing and likely meaning promotion was part of the appeal. 

One thing about Roode winning, assuming Nak is gone now and will appear in RR is that he can carry storylines with his promo/mic work. NXT will really need to push faces - doesn't seem to have many that are over that are main event/championship caliber. I mean Roode vs Dillinger isn't making money, Roode vs No Way Jose makes even less. Jury is out on Roddy Strong or Kassius Ohno being accepted as faces or even getting over. Aleister Black surely comes in as a face as well. 

AoP should have lost via roll-up or DQ. #DIY are new champions and should have held the titles longer. Only thing I can figure is that they're getting broken up and moving to 205 Live CW division. I think AoP as champs could be used for a face turn of sorts for Te Revival though, which could be interesting. The Revival are undersized guys and will get to work against huge guys - which would better mimic what they'd face if/when up on the main roster and thus can change their style accordingly. 

Cien Almas needed the win much more than Strong. I've never really been a big fan of Roddy though, he's very good in ring, but never has connected with the audience. He's like Dean Malenko in a lot of ways. Almas is finding his footing as a heel, and has the rug pulled out a bit with an early loss in this re-establishment. 

Asuka needed to retain, so I agree here. Don't get the booking decision in even making this match though. Basically a filler I guess buying time until Moon vs Asuka at WM Takeover. 

Young winning was the right decision as well. Tye is the loveable loser always coming up a bit short. Sanity is in the midst of an establishment push and can't lose out of the gate here. Also look for Tye to get some back-up after coming up on the short end of three on one beatdowns. Heavy Machinery makes sense backing Dillinger here.


----------



## ATF

WARNING: This post contains A LOT of spoilers, and also some different opinions. Don't behave like a child if you don't like what you read.

NXT TAKEOVER: SAN ANTONIO - The 1st shitty NXT PPV?



Spoiler: NXT



Not really.


*Young/Dillinger - ***
Almas/Strong - **1/4
DIY/AOP - ***3/4
Asuka/Billie/Peyton/Nikki - ***
Nakamura/Roode - *****​

It looked pretty dry and weak on paper, but holy shit, the NXT Takeover booking team proved their worth once and for all, by making a bleh card into a pretty good show. One of the weakest Takeovers, mind you, but still good, perhaps VERY good nonetheless. Three great matches, two good ones, and a meh one make a damn good show imo.

I very much enjoyed Young/Dillinger. Felt a lot like a shorter Roode/Dillinger from Toronto - a very 80's esque simplistic match, but had the character work, the atmosphere, and the heat to make it work. Young's punches were Matt Hardy worthy (which is high praise). Felt bummed about Tye going down AGAIN, but the story of him fighting the numbers worked well enough for me.

Almas/Strong wasn't bad, entirely because of Andrade Cien Almas. The guy's a really good worker, despite his character being terrible, and he owned the ring as a heel in my books. I did have some nitpicks w/a few things he did, but his performance was really good. His opponent, however, was Roderick Strong. Who may not be Davey Richards bad or anything, but he's boring beyond belief. Never cared about him whatsoever. He represents to me what people used to see Lance Storm as. Strong had some decent arm selling moments, but also many bad arm selling moments. Also HATED how Almas spent the entire match building the bottom rope Knee Driver, only for it to connect at the end and then be completely useless. URGH. If you build something up, don't just throw it in the waste like that. Whatever. Match was average at best, w/a really good performance that wasn't enough to carry it to overall goodness.

DIY/AOP was awesome. I get why some people aren't into the AOP, but I don't think they're as green or as disposable as people make them out to be just because they don't hit 450 Twisting Moonsaults or something. They're WAY better than what The Ascension used to be, that's for sure. Gargano and Ciampa completely won me over as a team, and this match only made them great favors. But it also made the AOP great favors as well, as they did an excellent job of making them look like monster heels (which I would've never figured if that Godawful TM-61 match from Toronto where the anorexic cruiserweights were Suplexing them around like milkshake were my only impression of them). I was bothered by the fact that it turned into a Battle Royal by the end (though what they did in that string was still terrific) and a few other small details, but overall this was stupendous. Not the Revival matches, obviously, but still great.

Gotta say, the Seth Rollins segment did more to hype the HHH/Rollins feud than any 30 minute opening segment on Raw. That was great and totally unexpected, even if it's hilarious that it took Seth this long to figure that HHH is always present in NXT Takeovers.

The Fatal 4-Way was good too. Definitely no Four Horsewomen masterpiece, and to me the weakest NXT Women's Title match on PPV since Charlotte/Natalya (which is beyond overrated), but still good. To me, it was an extra 5 minutes away from being better, as it felt like it ended WAY too suddenly, and I had the sense that there wasn't enough heat as well. However, I did like the constant teasing of Asuka/Nikki, the way that the Aussie hotties took out Nikki, the great justification for the Aussies consistantly rolling out of the ring (a traditional WWE multi-person match trope that gripes my nerves), and the character work all around.

Nak/Roode was, hands down, the best Nakamura match in WWE since the Sami Zayn classic. When he doesn't have to sell a leg for an entire match's duration and just has to focus on kick his opponent's ass (and vice versa), he excels. As he did here. However, in this match, they did have him sell a leg, and unlike every other match I've ever seen him sell a leg, his selljob here was nothing short of flawless. Absolutely FLAWLESS. I actually bought for a little moment he might have actually tweaked his knee there. Until of course I realized that no X had been thrown by the refs or Nakamura himself, which is the indicator of a legit injury. Still, great selljob, and incredible drama in that ending stretch, where my suspension of disbelief was completed through Roode's 1st finisher and that Half Boston Crab, both of which I thought were going to end the match for sure. Roode was GLORIOUS, btw. Again, he's very simplistic in the ring, but all the little things he does, like the fake out into a Rollup before Nak was going for the Boma Ye, were just so good. His entrance.... holy shit, if I had that much pussy walking out to a ring w/me, I'd do EVERYTHING in my power to win like Roode did. I also didn't mind the slow burn 10 minutes (which some of you are inevitably gonna call "boring"), because the match did kick into third gear as it went on (unlike, say, Joe/Nakamura from Brooklyn, which jarringly went from 1st to 5th), and because the atmosphere was super too. Fantastic match.

Overall, very good show. Your move, Royal Rumble.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Caught Nakamura vs Roode... Might be Nakamura's worst match in NXT. Wasn't creative or different. The injury angle is only so they can build the next match properly. I wasn't a fan overall.


----------



## 777

Another great show from NXT.

I realize we haven't seen a whole lot of what Nikki Cross can do and they've teased me now, I wanna see Asuka and Nikki throw fucking down.

Kinda shocked at some of the reactions here, though I suppose I shouldn't be at this point. Roode/Nakamura was fucking glorious, pun applied liberally and emphatically. Loved the dynamic, loved the choices, loved the heel antics and little details, loved Naka's selling, loved the story. Even though Nakamura's my guy, I've never liked Roode more than I do right now.


----------



## Mr. I

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Caught Nakamura vs Roode... Might be Nakamura's worst match in NXT. Wasn't creative or different. The injury angle is only so they can build the next match properly. I wasn't a fan overall.


No, the injury angle was to give Nakamura an out for the loss as a babyface and to make Roode more of a heel for getting the cheaper win by targetting an injured knee.


----------



## bmack086

I wonder if a lot of people are overhyping this because of the low expectations that they had going in? It was at best an above average show, and it felt like a B level ppv. I did like how the entire booking of the show felt old school, almost like a late 80's-early 90's type show. You had the pesky, baby face tag team against the limited monster team that eventually prevailed. You had Dillinger the sympathetic face losing due to outside interference from the heel clan. And then of course the main event which involved the consummate old school grappler in Roode who uses every heel tactic in the book to eventually knock off the beloved hero, with the all familiar injury angle. 

The only thing that didn't feel old school was the Strong vs. Almas match, which was a pretty decent clash. Definitely think Almas should have gone over, though. He's really coming into his own as a heel, and Strong is just so damn generic.


----------



## theshape31

Jumped the shark.


----------



## birthday_massacre

The women's fatal 4 made no sense logic wise. If Kay/Peyton did not care who won the match, at the end why throw Asuka back in the ring when she was on the outside? Just both roll in the ring and have one of them pin the other.

Could have been a clever way to end the match and also keep Asuka strong.


----------



## Bazinga

Enjoyable, old school main event with some actual psychology instead of spot-spot-spot-finish.

The Rollins/HHH showdown was fun and unexpected, and finally adds a bit of realism into the feud.

Everything else was average and skippable.


----------



## Kinjx11

the new announcer (black guy) is actually really good compared to the one before him


----------



## seabs

*Ok show. Nothing I thought was better than good. Dillinger/Young I wasn't invested in much. Absolutely hated that overly contrived setup for the finish. I like Tye as the enhancement guy who generally loses but gets the odd win here and there and is popular despite that but that should be his ceiling. People are getting way carried away with him because it's the era of if we like a guy and he's half decent in the ring he should get a big push and if that doesn't happen then we'll cry about not getting our own way. Strong/Almas was a bit better but a similar story. Good match but barely anything to take away from it. Almas is so much better since the heel turn. This may seem harsh but I just don't see the point in Roderick Strong being a featured act on a WWE show, even NXT. Like what is the point? And I kinda like Roderick Strong. Granted his style now is too spammy but it's like just what is the point in any of this. I much much much preferred the DIY/AOP from last year but this was still good. I'm kinda shocked that so many people seemed to think it was great. AOP are good in their role and have had good matches every single time they were supposed to. Gargano and Ciampa have done well as a team. Someone needs to tell Ciampa he loses 10% of his purse everytime he slaps his thigh. Rollins cameo was great and maybe the best a main roster babyface has been booked in forever. I was really enjoying the womens match and then it just ended out of nowhere when it felt like it was just getting started. Peyton Royce in that outfit is something else entirely. Her and Billie's act is pretty great. I would have loved them going for a pin on each other when Asuka and Nikki were fighting. In a better era Asuka would mock them for not thinking of that but that won't happen. Nikki Cross looked fantastic in this. I was initially turned off by the character because it's become a tad cliche and always done so poorly but she did total screw loose nutjob amazingly well. Once Vnce gets wind of it she'll be ruined though. Table bump was awesome because I totally didn't see the table to the side and expected her to get dropped front first on the announce table. Match ended way too short but I guess they didn't want Asuka selling for the besties. Which sucks and I don't think Asuka is all that good at this stage. She's been the lesser act in every single one of her big matches. Emma was better than her, Bayley was better than her, Jax was better than her, Mickie was better than her and everyone in this was better than her. It wouldn't be so bad if she had killer offence but she really doesn't and her personality really isn't all that strong ever since she won the belt. I might be in love with Peyton Royce now though. Main event was MOTN but only around ***1/2 I spose. Roode not being a total babyface with that entrance is everything wrong with WWE in this era. Nakamura can't keep a crowd once they cool down from the buzz of his entrance and his matches since the Zayn match have been at best good. Roode carries himself really well and is a good but not great worker. Finishing stretch could have been great if the catalyst was better but it sucked. You can't sell a great injury angle without a bump that looks like a legit injury. Everything after that was great and they sold the injury being legit really well. I love the irony of Nakamura suddenly doing this great sell job of the leg off literally nothing when every other time he gets his leg worked and doesn't sell anything of it. If he comes out and runs to the ring tonight my god. I don't expect it even despite this though because they've got a NXT show Mania weekend to sell.*


----------



## geomon

Ithil said:


> To be a little fair, there's a lot of mediocre or crummy WMs. WM 32 was rubbish outside of two matches.
> By contrast there hasn't been a single Takeover that wasn't at least "good", and many are great.


Oh I know and believe me I'm not a fan of every single Wrestlemania but there are people on here who every year, without fail, say this is the worst Wrestlemania ever. Every single year it's the worst Wrestlemania ever. What is that?


----------



## The Nuke

decent show.

Young vs Tye went as predicted.

Almas vs STrong was very good, but lacked the time to make it great. Almas looked awesome in this match, and he's using more of his LI stuff which is good. He should have won. This match deserved 20 minutes.

DIY vs AOP: I figure they'll do this twice so I was kinda surprised AOP won the first one. Very good match.

Womens match: Horrible. Kay and Royce were not ready for something like this and were exposed bad. Clearly this match was planned beat for beat, and still looked like shit. Two divas in the ring with two Wrestlers. A step back for the NXT womens division in terms of the quality of performance. I put this on the shoulders of HHH for letting this match go on. Asuka and Storm couldn't do anything of worth because they had to play to the booking of what they wanted from Kay and Royce.

This match made me so mad I only watched 5 minutes of Nak vs Roode and went to bed.


----------



## michael_3165

I have to be one of the few that really loved the Nakamura vs Roode main event here. The selling was brilliantly done and some of the most realistic selling that Nakamura has put out in some time. The decision was what it was though I am not an avid NXT watcher so I can't really tell you how it fits into the story. I think the last few minutes were unique in today's WWE/NXT and bought something a little fresh. I was hoping Nakamura would debut at the Rumble but it wouldn't make sense now.


----------



## Doc

The show overall was shit.

But goddamn Peyton Royce makes my eyes happy.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Read some comments and many people thought this was bad. i thought it was the best takeover since Takeover Brooklyn (the first one with Bailey/Sasha). It wasn't the best matches, but it was great dramam nad booking. i mean I don't watch NXT anymore, it just seems a mess, and I feel they desperately need Nia and Apollo crews. This event didn't really seem necessary still, but they do so many big main ppvs, they do more takeovers i guess.


----------



## Mordecay

People saying that there was no way the Rumble was going to be worst as Takeover and while it wasn't, with that Rumble match they came very close lol


----------



## Asuka842

birthday_massacre said:


> The women's fatal 4 made no sense logic wise. If Kay/Peyton did not care who won the match, at the end why throw Asuka back in the ring when she was on the outside? Just both roll in the ring and have one of them pin the other.
> 
> Could have been a clever way to end the match and also keep Asuka strong.


No it would have been an incredible lame way to end the match, and babyface GM Regal most likely would have immediately restarted the match.

Asuka needs to lose the belt, by actually losing it when the time comes. Someone has to beat her.


----------



## TD Stinger

Asuka842 said:


> No it would have been an incredible lame way to end the match, and babyface GM Regal most likely would have immediately restarted the match.
> 
> Asuka needs to lose the belt, by actually losing it when the time comes. Someone has to beat her.


It's not a spot that should have ended the match. Asuka should lose the title to someone by getting beat in the middle of the ring, preferably by Nikki Cross or Ember Moon.

But, I still think they should have done the spot in the middle of the match. They made it clear that they didn't care who won the match. So have them do a little comedy spot where they decide who gets pinned, they go for it and right before the ref hits 3, Asuka interrupts the count. And then you go into the finish. Would have been a nice little touch IMO.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Ithil said:


> No, the injury angle was to give Nakamura an out for the loss as a babyface and to make Roode more of a heel for getting the cheaper win by targetting an injured knee.


You mean, to build the rematch properly? Like I fucking said?


----------



## JAROTO

I was there and loved it. Especially Nakamura vs Roode. Great match and the fact that Roode won the NXT title.


----------



## Florat

Asuka842 said:


> No it would have been an incredible lame way to end the match, and babyface GM Regal most likely would have immediately restarted the match.
> 
> Asuka needs to lose the belt, by actually losing it when the time comes. Someone has to beat her.


Why would Regal need to restart the match though ? It is in the rules, they are opponents so it's not like cheating or anything.

As for Asuka losing the belt, yeah, it's better to have her lose in a hard-hitting match but the potential for a story is huge. The whole time, Asuka has been asking for competition and losing the title that way would be a slap to the face, you could bring out a ruthless Asuka who really wants to kill everybody. Plus, some people asked for Asuka to be on the main roster undefeated and this would be one way to do it...

For Asuka, you make her look like a bad-ass, a monster and she gains sympathy for being screwed this way

Billie and Peyton gets to be heels as everyone would hate them winning that way and you make their team means more.

As for the rematch at the next Takeover, you have an actual suspens since on one hand, you can wonder what tricks Billie & Peyton could possibly pull off to actually beat Asuka.


----------

